# Hunde an Seen und Flüssen



## Heringskiller89 (22. April 2011)

Hallo 

Wollt mal ne Umfrage starten was Haltet Ihr von Freilaufenden Hunden An Seen und flüssen, ins besondere an angelstellen.

Und was kann man gegen diese Freigänger tun?????????????

Nerfen echt dieses fichzeugs

MFG 
Petrie Heil


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Anzeigen wenn es verboten ist, besonders die scharfen Schäferhunde vom Ordungsamt gehen da voll drauf ab.


----------



## ernie1973 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich habe einfach meinen eigenen Hund dabei und laß´ ihn frei laufen - der hält die meisten anderen Hunde fern!...oder die Halter werden panisch wenn mein kleiner wilder mit ihren Fifis spielt!

;O)

Aber als Hundehalter gehört es sich Rücksicht zu nehmen und ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum viele Halter ihre Hunde nicht abrufen (oder abrufen können!?!), wenn sie zu Anglern rennen und diese belästigen!

*Oft hilft es ganz gut, wenn man den Haltern entgegenruft, dass sie besser vorsichtig sein sollten, weil überall Köder und Haken rumliegen - die meisten Halter werden dann ganz fix!|supergri|supergri|supergri*

Da in den meisten Bereichen (Achtung - nicht überall!!!) wo geangelt wird, eine Leinenpflicht besteht, würde den Angler auch nur sehr begrenzt eine Schuld treffen, wenn ihr freilaufender Fifi mal wirklich einen Köder samt Haken inhaliert.

Ernie

PS:

Wie so oft im Leben hilft gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme - ich achte sehr darauf, dass mein Hund keine anderen Menschen belästigt - wenn allerdings jemand z.B. hier in Köln auf den Poller Wiesen sitzt & angelt oder grillt, *dann* isser selber Schuld, wenn der Hund ihm *dort* begegnet und nahekommt - denn man muss sich nicht wundern, dass Hunde ankommen, wenn man auf einer der wenigen offiziell ausgewiesenen Hundefreilaufflächen in Köln sitzt!!!

Das f***t mich dann ab, wenn *dort* die Leute meckern, WEIL ES EINE HUNDEFREILAUFFLÄCHE ist!!!

Dort rufe ich den Kleinen auch nicht ab, weil dieser Bereich für ihn ausgewiesen ist, UM frei zu laufen!

Aber ansonsten sollte man als Hundehalter umsichtig sein und seinen Hund im Griff und im Zweifel auch an der Leine haben!

E.


----------



## Jose (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Und was kann man gegen diese Freigänger tun?????????????
> Nerfen echt dieses fichzeug




nichts.
jedenfalls nichts mit erfolg, 

reizgas, wenn die dogge über dir steht, ist ok.
reizgas gegen den tobenden hundeFührer bringt dich in schwierigkeiten.

(find ich auch toll, die hier skizzierten verhaltensregeln für hundehalter. nur lesen die hier nicht...)


----------



## Ulli3D (22. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, auf die "Viecher" und deren Halter zu schimpfen. Die haben das gleiche Recht wie jeder Andere auch, hier der Angler, die Natur zu nutzen udn da gehört auch ein fröhliches plantschen im Wasser dazu. Übrigens, der Hinweis auf Haken und Co würde mir ein müdes Lächeln abringen, wer gefährliches Gut, hier Haken und Co, in den öffentlichen Verkehrsraum einbringt, der ist auch für die Folgen, sprich Tierarztkosten, verantwortlich.

Gemeinsam geht es in der Regel viel entspannter, oder?


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Das denkst auch nur du es gibt in deutschland eine Leinenpflicht und an allen seén ist es ausgeschildert.

Wenn dan so ne töle meine köfis mit samt drei drillingen Frist weil "Härchen "nich aufpasst ist das dann nicht mein Problem.

Ich bin Zwar kein Hundehasser aber wen Hundebesitzer immer und immer Wieder Stöcke ins wasser werfen und dabei fünf meter weg stehen ist das echt sch.....!

oder wen das Viezeug mir in Die Ruten Rennt weil da keiner aufpasst, dann wird der besitzer entweder direckt zur Kasse gebeten oder er krigt ne anzeige. 

Und reden Bringt da nix die sind uneinsichtig und lassen die weiter laufen.

Mfg


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Leinenpflicht gibt es in einigen Bundesländern in bewohnten Gebieten, in der Regel ist in der freien Natur keine Leinenpflicht gegeben, erkundige Dich am Besten über die Regelungen in Deinem Bundesland, hier ist es wie beim Angeln, Landesrecht!

Dein Problem ist, nicht die Hundehalter sind im Unrecht sondern Du, Du hast eine Sondernutzung am Gewässer und trägst die Verantwortung und Du hast kein Recht, irgendjemand, an Stellen, an denen es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, seinen Hund ins Wasser zu lassen, auch mit Stöckchen werfen neben Deiner Pose, daran zu hindern. 

Wenn was passiert, sprich der Hund sich mit dem Haken verletzt, dann zahlst Du und glaub mir, Tierarztrechnungen sind richtig hoch.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Achja nochwas ....

Mir selbst ist es schon Passiert das bei uns im Prosssner hafen Hunde wild rummrennen und Härchen Rufen wie Blöde und das Vich Hört nicht.

Ist besonders Schön mit Großen Hunden, Dann kommt immer Dieser Bescheuerte Satz" Der will nur Spielen" Oder "Der Freut sich nur mal jemand anders zu sehen"

Wie gesagt ich bin wirklich kein Hundehasser Aber bei sowas krig ich en hals. 

Und ganz Ehrlich ich Habe immer neben meinen stuhl Meil Jagtmasser zum Fische Abstechen Stecken oder trags am Gürtel. Sollte auf mich mal so ein Tierchen  wie wild auf mich zugerand kommen und wälte mich dan anspringen oder ihrgend welchen mist machen, würde ich mich auch Wehren.

Und das währe noch nicht mal strafrechtlich zu Ahneden da es Notwehr bzw. aus Affeckt geschiet, Ich weiß nicht was der Hund denkt ob der sich nun Freut oder mir an den Hals Springen will weis ich nicht. 

Also Ich kann Dazu nur sagen Legt die an die Leine muss ja Keine Kurze sein geht ja auch ne Laufleine mit 25m, Gibts ja zu kaufen. 
Da siht man wer da ist Ob nun Radfahrer jogger oder Angler. 

Hunde sind Immer Eine Potetziele Gefahr für alle, es sind immer noch wilde Tiere genau wie Katzen die Drehen auch manchmal frei und dan Kommt der Tieger durch. 

Beim Hund issts eben der Wolf.

Ist hald So und das wird keiner Ändern Könn.

Petri heil


----------



## Jose (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

so wie du schreibst, so denkst du wohl auch: wild durcheinander.
fehlt nur noch die signatur mit dem "_wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten_".
da wären wir überreichlich beschenkt...
danke

hast dich geärgert, ne?
ist aber keine rechtfertigung, hier den 'madmax' zu machen.


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Der liebe Gott bewahre Dir Deinen kindlichen Glauben und ich hoffe, Du hast genügend Geld, um die Schäden zu bezahlen.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@Ulli3D 

hundebesitzer haben Eine Aufsichts und Sorgfaltspflicht gegen+über allen anderen.

Die Hundesteuer und eine Haftpflicht Hebelt Das nicht aus. da ist nichts drann zu Rütteln.

Die meisten Angelstellen sind in Bewohnten gebiet. und bei uns herscht leinenpflich an jeden gewässer ist auch so ausgeschildert ( wer Lesen Kann ist klar in vorteil)

Aber die Leute haben eben keinen Gsunden Menschen verstand, wenn man siht das man dort Sitzt und sein Zeug drausen hat kann man doch auch mal das Vich an die Leine nehmen und 50m wieter gehen oder???????????????

Die Meisten haben auch kein verständnis für andere die würden sich noch drüber freuen wenn die mir die Wurst vom grill Fressen würden und die Dann noch loben, und wenn man dan noch was sagt ist man der Böse.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> ... ( wer Lesen Kann ist klar in vorteil)...



wer schreiben kann erst recht.

(sorry, den spielball musste ich annehmen)


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Wie schon gesagt, hier ist das jeweilige Landesrecht und die kommunalen Satzungen maßgebend und, nicht nur der Hundehalter, auch der Angler hat eine Sorgfaltspflicht und kein alleiniges Recht auf das Gewässer, er zahlt einfach nur dafür, dass er seinen Wurm da rein halten darf und dafür, dass er den Fisch, der so dumm war auf den Köder hereinzufallen, ggf. mitnehmen darf, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Jose (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

alles halb so wild, Ulli, ist ja ein herings-, kein hundekiller :m

ein verärgerter angler mit 'nem "heiligen zorn", den er hier rauslässt.
meint er gar nicht so. ist in wahrheit ein ganz lieber...


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich seh schon bist auch ein Hundebesitzer dan ist das kein wunder. 

Es geht kaum um Rechten und Pflichten aber rein um gesunden Menschen verstand den manche hundebesitzer nicht haben.

Und nur zur info ich hab ne Rechtschreib schwäche also lass das bleiben.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

ne wie gesagt bin kein Hundehasser aber wenn dan nur aus Notwehr


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Klar bin ich auch Hundehalter aber das hat mit der Regel nichts zu tun, dass Du als Angler Dein Hobby, Sondernutzung des Gewässers" nur dann ausüben darfst, solange kein anderer gestört wird. Das gibt Dir keinen Schutz vor spielenden Kindern, badenden Hunden etc. 

Im Gegenteil, im Zweifel bist Du es, der die freie Entfaltung eines anderen behindert und das ist im strafrechtlichen Sinne eine Nötigung, die noch nicht einmal angezeigt werden muss sondern von der Polizei, wenn sie davon Kenntnis erhält, verfolgt werden muss!

Also, Vorsicht und Umsicht ist geboten sonst hat man schnell einen Eintrag im polizeilichen Führungszeugnis, auf Grund einer Verurteilung, und das führt u. U. dazu, dass man die Eignung für den Fischereischein nicht mehr hat.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

oops, war der server down, ist der Ulli vor mir rein gekommen, ich hatte das hier:


liebchen, ist doch alles wild durcheinander, unlogisch und an den gesetzen vorbei.
deinen frust kann wohl jeder angler nachfühlen, aber doch nicht deine  hass-phantasien. wir wollen dich ja nur vor dir selber schützen.

bei uns gilt eben kein faustrecht, egal in welcher schreibe...


----------



## Ulli3D (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Stimmt, war alles nur gedacht, den Heringskiller vor sich selbst zu schützen aber, egal, ich geh jetzt schlafen, soll er sich ins Unglück stürzen, kann nicht sagen, er sei nicht gewarnt worden.


----------



## welsstipper (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

früher hatten wir immer den staff von nem kumpel dabei, da hat sich kein hund getraut bei uns vorbei zuschauen genauso wenig wie prüfer, jäger und co.

dabei ist das ein ganz lieber gewesen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Achja nochwas ....
> 
> Mir selbst ist es schon Passiert das bei uns im Prosssner hafen Hunde wild rummrennen und Härchen Rufen wie Blöde und das Vich Hört nicht.
> 
> ...






du schreibst - mit verlaub - nur schwachsinn. stelle mir gerade vor, wie du dein rambomesser ziehst, wenn ich am see mit meinem hund auftauche und du dich gegen den bösen wolf wehrst. das wäre dann für die nächte zeit der letzt unfug, den du verzapfst.
schade, dass dieses thema hier sachlich auf der strecke bleibt. beiträge wie deiner oder beiträge, die den leinenzwang falsch beschreiben bringen nicht viel.|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


gruss von einem leidenschaftlichen angler und hundeliebhaber


----------



## wusel345 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

moin Heringskiller,

ob du dein Jagdmesser am Gürtel tragen darfst wenn es eine bestimmte Länge überschreitet, lassen wir mal dahin gestellt sein (Waffenrecht). Solltest du aber damit einen Hund angehen, der dich einfach nur überschwenglich freudig begrüßen möchte und du setzt es ein, dann sehe ich große Probleme auf dich zukommen. Vielleicht bin ich vorbelastet, da ich einem Hund ansehe (angelegte Ohren, geduckte Haltung, hochgezogene Leffzen mit Knurren usw.), ob er mich freudig begrüßen oder mir was "Böses" will, da ich im Tierschutz mitarbeite. In der ganzen Zeit, in der ich "Würmer" bade hatte ich noch keine Begegnung mit einem bösartigen Hund und ich habe viele Hunde kennen gelernt (wie auch deren Besitzer). 

Ihr mögt mich für verrückt halten, aber ich habe schon Hunden erlaubt, im Hochsommer an meinem Angelplatz ins Wasser zu gehen um sich abzukühlen, wenn keine andere Möglichkeit vorhanden war. 

Ein kleines Bisschen gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme, ein klärendes, freundliches Gespräch von Angler zu Hundeführer/in und wir könnte uns diese Art Threats ersparen. 

Frohe Ostern und Petri wünscht 
Rüdiger


----------



## Hansa-Fan (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

moin, wusel 345 hat es doch auf den punkt gebracht.

so ist dass nu mal in gesellschaften, wie der unseren. flüsse und seen "liegen" nicht unbeachtet rum, sondern dienen verschiedenen interessengruppen zur freizeitgestaltung. und da kommen sich dann angler, ruderer, modellbootfreunde, schwimmer und sonstige naturliebhaber (w.z.b. hundebesitzer) schon mal ins gehege. freundliche hinweise mit der bitte um verständnis helfen meistens weiter. dies ist jedenfalls das ergebnis meiner erfahrungen.

und @heringskiller: bleib ein solcher und werde lieber nicht zum hundekiller. denk mal drüber nach, ob deine angedachten reaktionen nicht einer hundephobie zu grunde liegen.

gruss vonne ostsee


----------



## Andal (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich zu solchen Themen die schneidigen Auswürfe der Milizonäre von eigenen Gnaden lese!

Glaubt ihr wirklich, nur weil wir Angler sind, haben wir einen erweiterte Zugangsrechte zur Natur und alle anderen Menschen, auch die mit Hunden, müssen erfürchtig vor uns in Deckung gehen? Es gibt keinen allgemeinen Leinenzwang, was ich auch sehr begrüße, denn auch der Hund braucht seine artgerechte Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Lasst eure Köder und das Futter nicht großzügig verstreut am Ufer herumliegen und schaut nicht gleich bitterböse drein, wenn so ein Zamperl daherkommt. Das fördert gleich ein anderes Klima.

Und sollte wirklich mal einer seinen Hund provokant in unmittelbarer Nähe ins Wasser schicken, so warnt freundlich und fürsorgleich vor den vielen Glasscherben im flachen Wasser. Das wirkt zehnmal besser, als der grimme Blick!

Oder bietet dem Hund einfach ein paar Frolic, oder Boilies an. Kein Hundehalter mag es, wenn Fremde sein Tier mit irgendetwas unbekanntem fütttern. Er wird ihn zurückholen und verschwinden. Ganz stressfrei.

*Und den Rambo-Messer-Kämpfern rufe ich zu:

Schaut weniger hundsmiserable Actionfilme und werdet endlich mal halbwegs erwachsen!*


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Hallo!

Solche hoffentlich nur verbalen und geistigen Aussetzer hier in einem Forum von Naturliebhabern gegründeten Forum zu lesen bereitet mir als passioniertem Angler und Halter von 2 Border Collies nur Unverständnis und Erbrechen.

Solchen Jagdmesser bewaffneten Hobbysoldaten sollte der Fischereischein entzogen werden. Warum? Weil ihre Grundeinstellung zur Achtung der Kreatur wie sie von einem geistig sowie körperlich geeigneten  Menschen zur Erlangung dieses Scheins gefordert wird nicht vorhanden zu sein scheint. 

Möchte mir den Umgang mit dem Fisch bei dieserlei Anglern gar nicht vorstellen. Aber warscheinlich ist man da konsequent intolerant und fordert Catch and release aus Eigennutz damit´s morgen noch was zum abschlachten gibt.

Gruß
Walleyehunter69


----------



## ernie1973 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Irgendwie der falsche Ansatz, auf die "Viecher" und deren Halter zu schimpfen. Die haben das gleiche Recht wie jeder Andere auch, hier der Angler, die Natur zu nutzen udn da gehört auch ein fröhliches plantschen im Wasser dazu. Übrigens, der Hinweis auf Haken und Co würde mir ein müdes Lächeln abringen, wer gefährliches Gut, hier Haken und Co, in den öffentlichen Verkehrsraum einbringt, der ist auch für die Folgen, sprich Tierarztkosten, verantwortlich.
> 
> Gemeinsam geht es in der Regel viel entspannter, oder?


 
Stimmt lokal begrenzt zumindest teilweise.

Bei mir an der Aggertalsperre ist schon das Betreten des Uferstreifens für Spaziergänger bzw. nicht angelberechtigte Personen nebst Anhang ausdrücklich verboten (Baden und Hundebaden eigentlich auch) und es herrscht Leinenpflicht für Hunde.(also nix mit "öffentlicher Verkehrsraum"!!!)

Da mein eigener Hund ja immer dabei ist, habe ich auch nie wirlich Haken, Köder etc. frei rumliegen - aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass meine "Warnhinweise" doch von den meisten Haltern sehr schnell sehr ernst genommen werden, ergo die Abschreckung funktioniert.....das reicht mir.

Sollte ich dort also sitzen und ein fremder Hund inhaliert theoretisch tatsächlich mal meine Köder, so sehe ich keine Sorgfaltspflichtverletzung oder Fahrlässigkeit auf meiner Seite, die geeignet wäre, einen Schadensersatzanspruch seitens eines Hundhalters zu begründen, der verbotswidrig mit Hund den Uferstreifen betritt, oder gar wirklich seinen Wauzi auch noch rechtswidrig dort freilaufen läßt....!

Aber da ich Angler, Hundehalter und Hundefreund bin, wird das real auch nicht passieren.

Frohe Ostern!

Ernie


----------



## Parasol (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Hallo,

mit der Einstellung zu Hunden (Tieren allgemein), die der TE an den Tag legt, bezweifle ich sehr, dass dieser geeignet ist, einen Fischereischein zu haben. Leider kann man aber bei der Prüfung nicht aussondern.

Stimme Andal voll zu.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich lese aus den Zeilen des Themenstarters eher eine panische Angst vor Hunden heraus. Das sollte man nicht abtun, denn gegen solche Ängste kann man nur schwer ankommen. Zwischen dem, was er hier vorgibt, und dem was er in der Realität macht/machen will klaffen sicher (hoffentlich) riesige Lücken. 
An dieser Stelle muss man fairerweise auch viele Hundehalter in die Pflicht nehmen. Wer seinen Hund frei laufen lässt muss absolut sicher sein, dass der Hund auf Zuruf sofort bei Fuß kommt, ganz gleich wie verlockend die " Düfte" an einem Angelplatz sind oder wie gerne er die Hacken eines Joggers untersuchen möchte. 
Schafft der Hundehalter das nicht, darf er seinen Hund in Gegenwart anderer Menschen nicht ohne Leine laufen lassen.
Es ist ja nicht die Frage der potentiellen Gefahr, sondern auch die Angst anderer selbst vor einem verfressenen Schmusebär. 

Grundsätzlich gilt m.E. für beide Parteien dass, wenn Konfrontationen nicht locker vermieden werden können und man trotzdem seine Freiheit ( resp. die des Hundes) ausleben möchte, man sich halt dorthin begibt, wo solche Begegnungen weitgehend ausgeschlossen sind. 

Eine andere akzeptable und umsetzbare Lösung gibt es nicht.


----------



## wusel345 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich möchte noch zu einem Zitat von Heringskiller von Seite 1, #9, Stellung nehmen:

[Hunde sind Immer Eine Potetziele Gefahr für alle, es sind immer noch  wilde Tiere genau wie Katzen die Drehen auch manchmal frei und dan Kommt  der Tieger durch. ]

Hunde sind zu 90% keine potenzielle Gefahr und unsere gezüchteten Hunde schon gar nicht. Hunde werden eventuell zu gefährlichen Tieren und Bestien abgerichtet. Gefährlich ist der Mensch, der Hundehalter, der sein Tier darauf abrichtet, anderen Schaden zuzufügen. Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber jeder Hund braucht den richtigen Besitzer mit Führungsqualitäten. Ein Bekannter von mir hatte jahrelang einen Bullterier, bis der Hund leider verstarb. Das Tier war die Seele von einem Hund. Überhaupt nicht aggresiv oder bösartig, weder zu Erwachsenen noch zu Kindern.


----------



## Netzfahnder (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und was kann man gegen diese Freigänger tun?????????????
> 
> ...



Gibt es eine Verordnung, dass die Hunde an der Leine zu führen sind? Dann ist auf öffentlichem Gelände das Ordnungsamt zuständig. Kommt und prüft das Amt überhaupt???

Tipp 1:
Ängstlich tun und dem Halter zurufen, dass du Angst vor dem Hund hast und solange Theater spielen, bis er ihn abruft.

Tipp 2:
Wenn der Hunde da ist, sich ganz laut fragen, ob der Hund den Haken grad gefressen hat und suchend auf den Boden schauen.

Tipp 3:
Den Hund anleinen, wenn er da ist. Wenn der Hundehalter kommt und motzt, einfach sagen, dass man der Menung war, der Hund wäre ausgebüxt. Schließlich besteht ja Leinenpflicht (?).

Ich habe normalerweise meinen Airedale dabei, der verbellt jeden Hund(ehalter).

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@ Wusel

Hängt aber kein Schild am Hund, ob er lieb oder garstig ist, gut oder schlecht erzogen.#d

Von daher kann man die Angst anderer schon verstehen. Er recht wenn sie keine Hundehalter sind oder schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Die Hunde können in beiden Fällen nix für ihr Wesen sondern nur der Halter.
Also den anbölken und nicht dem Hund etwas tun. Es sei denn aus Notwehr und wenn kein Halter da ist.


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle muss man fairerweise auch viele Hundehalter in die  Pflicht nehmen. Wer seinen Hund frei laufen lässt muss absolut sicher  sein, dass der Hund auf Zuruf sofort bei Fuß kommt, ganz gleich wie  verlockend die " Düfte" an einem Angelplatz sind oder wie gerne er die  Hacken eines Joggers untersuchen möchte.
> Schafft der Hundehalter das nicht, darf er seinen Hund in Gegenwart anderer Menschen nicht ohne Leine laufen lassen.


|good:
Leider ist das (in Berlin zumindest) eine ABSOLUTE Ausnahme. Von den geschätzten 150 Hunden (Es werden wahrscheinlich mehr sein), die mich an einem sonnigen Tag am Schlachtensee besuchen kehren vielleicht wenns hoch kommt eine Hand voll auf Abruf zu ihrem Herrchen zurück - Den Rest interessiert das nicht die Bohne, wenns nach Frolic riecht.



wusel345 schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist der Mensch, der Hundehalter, der sein Tier darauf abrichtet, anderen Schaden zuzufügen.



ebenso:|good:

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Dazu kommt noch, dass Menschen wesentlich schlechter zu durchschauen sind und auch wesentlich eher zu unkontrollierter und grundloser Gewalt neigen. Mit Hunden komm ich eigentlich immer klar, auch wenn es mich natürlich manchmel nervt, wenn der Futtereimer am Tag 20 mal umgeschmissen wird und ich immer wieder erklären muss, dass ich natürlich KEINE Haken rumliegen lasse ... Aber da kann ja der Vierbeiner auch nichts dafür.
Wenn ich Probleme am Wasser habe dann meistens mit der Botanik  und in manchen Fällen halt mit anderen Individuen meiner Art.

Ich bin in letzter Zeit übrigens sehr häufig in Schweden gewesen und hab mich stark gewundert, dass es dort vollkommen normal ist, dass Hunde, sobal andere Fußgänger in Sicht kommen sofort angeleint werden. Ich freue mich eigentlich immer wenn denn mal ein Vierbeiner zu mir kommt, aber in vielen vielen Stunden am Strand (an dem auch viele Hunde liefen) habe ich keinen einzigen von diesen aus der Nähe gesehen. Das ging so weit, dass manche mit ihrem Tierchen einen großen Bogen um entgegenkommende Spaziergänger gemacht haben. - Gut, das ist in Berlin ganz einfach nicht möglich, aber warum funktinoiert denn in Schweden das mit der Rücksichtnahme udn in Deutschland nicht? Und zwar anscheinend von BEIDEN Seiten, wenn ich mir das Anfangsposting anschau 
#h


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Netzfahnder schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Verordnung, dass die Hunde an der Leine zu führen sind? Dann ist auf öffentlichem Gelände das Ordnungsamt zuständig. Kommt und prüft das Amt überhaupt???
> 
> Tipp 1:
> Ängstlich tun und dem Halter zurufen, dass du Angst vor dem Hund hast und solange Theater spielen, bis er ihn abruft.
> ...


 

Der zweite Tipp von dir ist der beste, Hilft garantiert test ich das nächste mal aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Gut, das ist in Berlin ganz einfach nicht möglich, aber warum funktinoiert denn in Schweden das mit der Rücksichtnahme udn in Deutschland nicht?




Interessante Frage.:m

Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das daran, dass es in Deutschland zuviele Gesetze gibt.

Warum?

Weil jeder Schritt und Tritt, jedes freie Handeln und Denken - also jede Selbstbestimmung und Selbstverantwortung - uns schon längst genommen ist, durch eine Menge unsinniger Gesetze.

Nur darum versucht jeder, sein Recht rigoros durchzusetzen(wenn niemand guckt auch zu überschreiten) und notfalls auch zu klagen.

In Länder, in denen Menschen noch selbst denken und entscheiden können, also Selbstverantwortung tragen, geht das Zusammenleben viel freundlicher und besser von Statten. Nicht nur beim Streit Hundehalter gegen Nich-Hundehalter, sondern überall und es wird sich nix ändern.

Solange jeder Schritt nur in vorgefertigten Bahnen  verlaufen darf, fehlt verständlicherweise der Platz zum Ausweichen . . .|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Der zweite Tipp von dir ist der beste, Hilft garantiert test ich das nächste mal aus.



Ich wäre damit vorsichtig, denn zumindest hier müsste ich dann mit dem wesentlich unangenehmeren Part des Duos rechnen, und das auchnoch in stark verärgertem Zustand. 
Und ich hab da volles Verständnis für den Ärger 

Versuch es lieber auf die nette Art, dann hast du auch besser Chancen selbst nicht angepflaumt zu werden. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe gelernt, dass man mit einem netten zwischenmenschlichen Ton wesentlich mehr erreicht, als mit Drohgebärden und bösen Witzen. 
#h


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur darum versucht jeder, sein Recht rigoros durchzusetzen(wenn niemand guckt auch zu überschreiten) und notfalls auch zu klagen.



Jedenfalls würde das auch dazu passen, dass es so viele "Darf ich dieses Schlupfloch verwenden" Threads gibt und genauso viele "DU DARFST DIES UND JENES NICHT". 

Eine verzwickte Lage, da ich glaube das es bei einer Bevölkerungsdichte wie der unsrigen ein paar mehr Regeln bedarf, als zb in Schweden. -Auf den Senkel gehts einem aber schon. Besonders, da es hier ja auch selten belohnt wird den eigenen Verstand zu benutzen - in zu vielen Fällen kommt jemand und schreit: "DAS DARFST DU NICHT, ICH ZEIG DICH AN!" - und ist damit dann auchnoch im Recht...

Traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls würde das auch dazu passen, dass es so viele "Darf ich dieses Schlupfloch verwenden" Threads gibt und genauso viele "DU DARFST DIES UND JENES NICHT".
> 
> Eine verzwickte Lage, da ich glaube das es bei einer Bevölkerungsdichte wie der unsrigen ein paar mehr Regeln bedarf, als zb in Schweden. -Auf den Senkel gehts einem aber schon. Besonders, da es hier ja auch selten belohnt wird den eigenen Verstand zu benutzen - in zu vielen Fällen kommt jemand und schreit: "*DAS DARFST DU NICHT, ICH ZEIG DICH AN!" - und ist damit dann auchnoch im Recht...*
> 
> Traurig, aber wahr.




Man darf sich ungestraft nur in einem sehr eng bemessenen Spielraum frei bewegen. #t

Zu eng für manch Einen. 
Auswandern wäre eine Möglichkeit. Da stellt sich aber die nächste Frage: Ist weglaufen besser als sich hier für mehr Spielraum stark zu machen?

Man kann viel Zeit verbringen und darüber nachdenken, nur das Wissen um einen Missstand ändert noch nix . . .#t


----------



## Katteker (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auswandern wäre eine Möglichkeit.




Naja, in anderen Ländern sind andere Dinge schlechter... Ist halt die Frage wo man seine Prioritäten setzt. So schlecht haben wir es hier doch garnicht.




Zum Thema:

In der Regel kann man mit den Haltern vernünftig reden, man muss es nur tun und nicht still in sich hinein schimpfen. 

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder ist die Zahl von unerzogenen Hunden in Städten deutlich höher als auf dem Land? Die meisten Hunde die ich hier kenne hören aufs Wort. Ohne zu zögern.

Gruß


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man viel Zeit verbringen und darüber nachdenken, nur das Wissen um einen Missstand ändert noch nix . . .#t



Leider nicht, nein. Aber wir driften hier in die Area 51 des Boardes ab, die Politik 
Bleiben wir lieber bei den Kötern, ist auch ein viel einfacheres Thema!


----------



## daci7 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Katteker schrieb:


> Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder ist die Zahl von unerzogenen Hunden in Städten deutlich höher als auf dem Land? Die meisten Hunde die ich hier kenne hören aufs Wort. Ohne zu zögern.
> 
> Gruß



Absolut, unterschreibe ich zu 100%. Ich komm selbst vom Land und war schon sehr erstaunt, dass es hier anscheinend niemanden stört.
Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass sich die Hunde hier oft aus anderen Gründen geholt werden und das der Bezug zu Tieren im Allgemeinen ein anderer ist. (Bitte nicht persöhnlich nehmen, Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel)
Besonders schlimm sind hier zb. die Prestigehunde, also auf der einen Seite die "Trethupen", also Fiffis und Sissis, die gerade in menen Eimer schauen können - die sollen halt nur süß aussehen - und auf der anderen Seite die hochgezüchteten Pudel, Beagle usw. - die sopllen halt nur "schön" aussehen. Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten so kleinen Hunde eben erstens total verhätschelt werden und zweitens "einfacher" gehändelt werden können. Der Hund muss ja nicht bei Fuß gehen können, wenn man deneinfach in die Einkaufstüte stecken kann... da muss man sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das Prinzesschen nur kommt um sein Leckerchen abzuholen und danach wieder im Futtereimer steckt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Und ganz Ehrlich ich Habe immer neben meinen stuhl Meil Jagtmasser zum Fische Abstechen Stecken oder trags am Gürtel. Sollte auf mich mal so ein Tierchen  wie wild auf mich zugerand kommen und wälte mich dan anspringen oder ihrgend welchen mist machen, würde ich mich auch Wehren.



Die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ja, die Hunde und das Landleben.

Ich wohne sowas von auf dem Land, knapp am Arxxx der Welt.
Hier tummeln sich locker 40 Hunde in unserem Dorf. Gehorchen tun drei. Die anderen gehen mit Ihren Besitzern spazieren, nicht umgekehrt.

Aber das ist nur die eine Seite der Medaille.

Als ich Kind war, gab es gar keine angeleinten Hunde bei uns. Die liefen ohne Aufsicht frei im Dorf rum und machten was sie wollten. Manche konnte man streicheln, andere besser nicht.
Wir Kinder wussten aber, wie die Hunde drauf waren. Mit welchen man spielen konnte und um welche man besser einen Bogen macht.
Beißunfälle gabs nicht, höchsten hat der Fifi mal einen in die Wade gezwickt. 
Den schlimmsten Hundezwischenfall hatte ich selbst. Ein halbblinder Dackel hat mich iin den Fuß gebissen. Hat sich erschreckt. Die Narbe hab ich heut noch.
Heulend nach Haus gelaufen und gleich mal ne Schelle kassiert, weil ich so doof war, nicht auf den fast blinden Dackel aufzupassen. Muss man doch wissen, dass man da wegbleibt.
Heutige Eltern würde eher Strafanzeige gegen den Dackelhalter stellen. Armes Deutschland. 

Heute haben die Menschen überhaupt keinen Blick mehr für die Verfassung eines Hundes. Weder die Halter noch die Nichthalter und grad die Kinder nicht.

Wegbleiben, bloß nicht zu nahe rangehen. In der Bude hocken und Fernsehen kucken. Mensch entfremdet sich nicht nur von der Natur, sondern von fast allem, was er selbst lernen muß.

Wie der Professor richtig geschrieben hat, alles ist reglementiert. Du darfst das nicht, und wenn Du´s doch tust, kann der andere gar nicht damit umgehen. 

Eigenverantwortung und Toleranz gleich Null. In jeder Hinsicht. Beim Angeln, beim Hundehalten, beim Autofahren, überall.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ralle, you got the point!


----------



## Heringskiller89 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt daran, dass sich die Hunde hier oft aus anderen Gründen geholt werden und das der Bezug zu Tieren im Allgemeinen ein anderer ist. (Bitte nicht persöhnlich nehmen, Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel)
> Besonders schlimm sind hier zb. die Prestigehunde, also auf der einen Seite die "Trethupen", also Fiffis und Sissis, die gerade in menen Eimer schauen können - die sollen halt nur süß aussehen - und auf der anderen Seite die hochgezüchteten Pudel, Beagle usw. - die sopllen halt nur "schön" aussehen. Dazu kommt noch, dass die meisten so kleinen Hunde eben erstens total verhätschelt werden und zweitens "einfacher" gehändelt werden können. Der Hund muss ja nicht bei Fuß gehen können, wenn man deneinfach in die Einkaufstüte stecken kann... da muss man sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das Prinzesschen nur kommt um sein Leckerchen abzuholen und danach wieder im Futtereimer steckt.


 

Genau das ist so. die meisen haben nicht die Zeit den hund richtig zu halten,
Man sollte nur einen hund haben dürfen wenn man den Platz und die Zeit für ihn hat. Z.b: beim eigenen Haus und genügent zeit. 

Und dann renn se an seen und Flüssen rum und Nerfen und belästigen alle anderen Damit. 
Sind ja nicht nur wir angler sind ja auch bader und jogger da.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Und dann renn se an seen und Flüssen rum und Nerfen und belästigen alle anderen Damit.
> Sind ja nicht nur wir angler sind ja auch bader und jogger da.



Es ist schon eine Unverschämtheit. Da gehst du außer Haus und auf was triffst du? Auf Natur, andere Menschen und Lebewesen. Eine Frechheit.

Lass dich am besten unter einer ordentlichen Käseglocke einschweißen, da hast du dann deine eigene Biosphäre!


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine Unverschämtheit. Da gehst du außer Haus und auf was triffst du? Auf Natur, andere Menschen und Lebewesen. Eine Frechheit.


 

Also den Hund würde ich nicht unbedingt zur Natur zählen. Hunde sind vom Menschen gezüchtete Lebewesen, genauso wie Maisfelder oder Rinder auf der Wiese. 

Im Grunde habe ich rein garnichts dagegen, dass Hunde in der Natur frei herumlaufen. Solange dadurch niemand beeinträchtigt wird. Wenn ein Hund mein Rodpod umwirft, den Mais frisst und mir dann auch noch auf den Kescher pinkelt, wie zum Beispiel am letzten Freitag geschehen, finde ich das gelinde gesagt absolut nicht in Ordnung. Da muss ich aber nicht gleich ausfallend werden, sondern habe die Hundehalter freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich 30 Meter weiter angle und es gut fände, wenn sie ihren Hund anleinen würden, da auch Köder und Haken herumliegen. 
Man kann die Natur problemlos gemeinsam nutzen und genießen - sie ist groß genug. Man muss nur ein bisschen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen, dann funktioniert das. Dies gilt für Hundehalter genauso wie für Angler. 



Zum Thema Hunde kontrollieren und "der tut doch nichts, schließlich hat er noch nie was getan" ein kleiner Vergleich: 

Ein Sportschütze kann eine Pistole problemlos kontrollieren. Besser als ein Hundehalter seinen Hund, mal ganz verallgemeinernd gesagt. Er weiß, wie er sie handhaben muss, damit nichts passiert und niemand gefährdet wird. Trotzdem würden sich wohl die Allermeisten seeehr unwohl fühlen, wenn ich mit einer Pistole in der Öffentlichkeit rumlaufe. Weil man eben nie weiß, was man zu erwarten hat.

Genauso gehts mir wenn ich einen Hund frei herumlaufen sehe. Ich weiß nicht, ob mich der Hund ignoriert, mich anspringt und mir die Klamotten versaut, oder mich beißt. Und ob ein Hund beißt oder nicht, kann man nie sagen. Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung. Der Vater meiner Exfreundin ist Hundezüchter...er züchtet Windhunde, die vom Wesen her absolut lieb und wirklich eine Seele von Hund sind. Trotzdem kams vor, dass einer dieser vermeintlich braven Hunde, von dem noch nie irgendwelche Aggressionen ausgingen, bei einer Zuchtveranstaltung einen der Zuchtrichter, der im Umgang mit Hunden zwangsläufig nicht gerade ungeübt ist, dermaßen heftig in die Hand biss. Man kann in einen Hund einfach nicht hineinschauen. Er kann 10 Jahre lang der Treueste, Liebste und Brävste sein, eine falsche Bewegung oder einfach ein schlechter Tag reicht aus, um dafür zu sorgen, dass jemand schwer verletzt wird.

Deswegen sollten Hundehalter einfach so viel Rücksicht auf ihre Mitmenschen nehmen, die sich nicht mit Hunden auskennen und es einem Hund nicht ansehen, ob er gut oder schlecht gelaunt ist. Oder einfach nur von dem Hund in Ruhe gelassen werden wollen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Genau das ist so. die meisen haben nicht die Zeit den hund richtig zu halten,
> Man sollte nur einen hund haben dürfen wenn man den Platz und die Zeit für ihn hat. Z.b: beim eigenen Haus und genügent zeit.
> 
> Und dann renn se an seen und Flüssen rum und Nerfen und belästigen alle anderen Damit.
> Sind ja nicht nur wir angler sind ja auch bader und jogger da.



genau: überwachen, prüfen und dann die hundehaltung verbieten|kopfkrat und nätürlich das gassigehen für hundehalter, die die sonstigen voraussetzungen (zeit und platz) erfüllen|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d

und als nächstes lebenslanges schreibverbot für leute wie dich, die hier einen nicht mehr nachzuvollziehenden unfug schreiben:q


in diesem sinne: frohe ostern an alle mit einem ordentlichen sozialverhalten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Wie die Diskussion hier abgedrifftet ist, ist echt bemerkenswert.

Es ist doch so das die viele Seen in Deutschland öffentlich zugänglich sind, dort tummeln sich Menschen herum und wo das der Fall ist besteht zu 99% eine Leinenpflicht. Da kommen die Hundebesitzer nur herum wenn es eine Ausgewiesene Hundefreilaufwiese gibt, ansonsten ist der Hund an der Leine zu führen ohne wenn und aber. 

Und jeden Schaden den ein Hund anrichtet, muss der Halter für haften egal ob der Hund an der Leine war/ist oder nicht. Hat der Halter den Kläffer nicht vernünftig unter Kontrolle sollte er ihn besser anleinen, wenn dieser nämlich bei einem Angler in den Haken tritt, ist der Halter dafür ganz alleine verantwortlich und nicht der Angler. 

Ich habe das Problem mit den Hunden auch, deswegen gehe ich an der Freilaufweise (die beste Angelstrecke am See) nur noch Spinnangeln. Die Hunde sind aber oft in einem Spielrausch, dann merken sie eh nix und im Spieldrang rennen die einfach alles um. Und ich rede hier nicht von einem Hund, sondern von Rudeln die sich da tummeln.

Also wenn sich jemand an seinem See belästigt fühlt von nicht angeleinten Hunden, darf er sich beim Ordnungsamt dafür auskotzen. Wenn sich mehrere darüber beschweren, wird das Ordnungsamt Regelmäßig dort vorbeischauen und schon ist der See nicht mehr attraktiv für die Halter der Hunde. Also bevor man ein Messer zuckt einfach mal über alternativen nachdenken.


----------



## Scarer (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Achja nochwas ....
> 
> 
> Und ganz Ehrlich ich Habe immer neben meinen stuhl Meil Jagtmasser zum Fische Abstechen Stecken oder trags am Gürtel. Sollte auf mich mal so ein Tierchen wie wild auf mich zugerand kommen und wälte mich dan anspringen oder ihrgend welchen mist machen, würde ich mich auch Wehren.
> ...


 
Mit sowas würde ich aufpassen, wenn Du meinen "Kleinen" mit einem Messer bedrohen würdest, ich denke mal der einzige der dann verletzt wird bist Du. Wenn man nicht weiss, was auf einem zukommt, sollte man einfach ruhig bleiben und auf den Besitzer warten, ein Gespräch ist dann meist die beste Alternative.
Für viele Hunde ist im Sommer das baden, wie für viele von uns auch, ein Highlight. Göhnt es den Vierbeinern, einfach die Hundeführer ansprechen und ihnen sagen wo sie ihre Hunde baden lassen können, so könnt Ihr angeln, die Hundies baden und alle sind zufrieden und es gibt keinen Stress.

Ich hab übrigens immer meinen Hund zum Angeln dabei, bei mir badet keiner, ich kann Nachts schlafen wie ein Bär und wir beide erholen uns prächtig am See vom Alltag.

In diesem Sinne...Petri


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wie die Diskussion hier abgedrifftet ist, ist echt bemerkenswert.
> 
> Es ist doch so das die viele Seen in Deutschland öffentlich zugänglich sind, dort tummeln sich Menschen herum und wo das der Fall ist besteht zu 99% eine Leinenpflicht. Da kommen die Hundebesitzer nur herum wenn es eine Ausgewiesene Hundefreilaufwiese gibt, ansonsten ist der Hund an der Leine zu führen ohne wenn und aber.



da liegst du gott sei dank so was von verkehrt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundegesetze


es besteht in deutschland keine generelle anleinpflicht. die kommune rostock z.b. hat wie die meisten kommunen einschränkungen per verordnung erlassen: zum beispiel innenstadtbereicht, strandabschnitte


isso

gruss achim


----------



## ak.checker (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Zu dem Thema möcht muss ich auch mal was loswerden.Wir haben selbst Tiere(Katze),habe auch keine Probleme mit Hunden (außer die Wadenbeisser sind schon sehr nervig mit ihrem gekläffe) aber ich kann andere Angler durchaus verstehn wenn die Halter einfach nicht fähig sind ihre Hunde bei sich zu halten(oder anzuleinen) wenn sie einen Angler oder Leute mit Kindern begegnen und dem Angler sämtliches mitbringsel vollgeschlabert und durchwühlt wird !Und der Hundebesitzer von weitem noch interessiert dreinschaut ohne zu reagieren ! .Zum Glück ist mir so etwas noch nicht vorgekommen aber wenn es mal so wäre würd ich meinem Unmut dem Besitzer mit sicherheit verständlich machen...
Wie gesagt hatte noch keine neg.Vorfälle mit Hunden, aber manche Hundehalter sollten einfach mal ein bisschen mehr Verantwortung zeigen....|uhoh:
Wenn man teils beobachtet wie manche Hundebesitzer ihre Hunde ihr geschäft sogar auf Asphaltswegen verrichten lassen(sehlenruhig daneben stehn) und man Froh sein muß das der 2 Jahrige nicht noch mit den Kegeln spielt da hört dann die Gutmütigkeit auf...
*Den man sollte nicht vergessen erst kommt der Mensch und dann das Tier!!*

So Frohe Ostern euch#h:vik:


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Und ganz Ehrlich ich Habe immer neben meinen stuhl Meil Jagtmasser zum Fische Abstechen Stecken oder trags am Gürtel. Sollte auf mich mal so ein Tierchen  wie wild auf mich zugerand kommen und wälte mich dan anspringen oder ihrgend welchen mist machen, würde ich mich auch Wehren.



Tolle Einstellung ... ganz ehrlich!

Und kann auch ganz "lustig" werden, wenn du dann an den richtigen Halter gerätst ... so einen, wie mich zum Beispiel, der dir dann rein juristisch den Krieg erklären würde. Und glaub mir mal, du wärst nicht der erste, bei dem ich dafür sorgen würde, dass der sich seine Ideen NACH dem Richterspruch nochmal deutlich vors Auge führen würde. Das musste vor einigen Jahren selbst die Gemeinde tun ...

Ich selbst hab kein Problem mit freilaufenden Hunden - und diese in aller regel auch nicht mit mir. Ich sprech sie einfach an, frage sie, wie es ihnen geht und ob ich ihnen etwas erklären kann.

Die allermeisten Hunde reagieren auf einen solchen Zuspruch mit Neugier und einem Anflug von Vertrauen und dann ist die Situation auch schon vollkommen harmlos.

Ich kann mich an einen "Fall" erinnern, wo dann beide Seiten (also ich und der Hundehalter) am Ende mit einem netten Gespräch auseinander gegangen sind: ich glaube vor 3 Jahren an einem Kiesbruch in der Nähe von Königswusterhausen wars ... ein Kumpel und ich saßen auf Karpfen an und haben eigentlich ein Nickerchen (Nachmittags :vik machen wollen, als ein etwas ungestümer Schäferhund gucken kam. Der war noch nicht sehr alt - so ca. anderthalb Jahre schätze ich mal (wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke ... ich hab gar nicht gefragt) und wuselte in unserem Camp rum.

Nach meiner Ansprache, wie es ihm geht und was er so allein am Wasser macht, kam er zu mir, roch an meiner Hand (ich halte immer den Handrücken hin) und setzte sich neben mich. Einfach so. Und guckte mir mir zusammen aufs Wasser.
Dann fiel mir der Rest vom Grillabend ein, der sprichwörtlich ins Wasser gefallen war (plötzlicher Starkregen) und ich bot ihm ein kaltes Steak an, dass er - natürlich - gern akzeptierte.

So saß er also da, schmatzte auf dem kalten Steak rum und plötzlich stand das Herrchen hinter uns, machte einen verdutzten Gesichtsausdruck und fragte mich ganz ungeniert, was ich mit seinem Hund da treiben würde.

Und ich hab gesagt "Wir sitzen hier, angeln und lassen uns ein Steak schmecken - oder wonach sieht das sonst aus?"

Als er mir dann sagte, dass der Hund auf Diät sei und das Steak keine gute Idee wäre, hab ich dann geantwortet "ja, das mit der Diät hat er mir erzählt und auch, dass ihm das fettfreie Zeugs so langsman auf die Nüsse geht. Und Angler sind ein ganz eigenes Völkchen - da gibts keine Diäten, da gibts'ne ordentliche Portion Fleisch auf den Teller."

Herrchen brach dann in schallendes Gelächter aus, Hundi bekam noch ne klate Scheibe Fleisch und wir haben noch ein bissgen Smalltalk gehalten, bevor Hund und Herrchen weiter gezogen sind.

Leben und leben lassen ... kein Hund ist von grund auf böse. Geht man ihnen mit offenen Armen entgegen, verhalten sie sich in aller Regel sehr freundlich. Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus - und insbesondere bei Hunden.


----------



## Ein_Angler (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@Hansa-Fan: OK, es von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. Aber bei uns in NRW ist es so: 

⇒  Für alle Hunde (§ 2 LHundG NRW), unabhängig von Rasse, Größe oder Gewicht
gilt eine Anleinpflicht

• • • •  in Fußgängerzonen, Haupteinkaufsbereichen und anderen innerörtlichen Bereichen,
Straßen und Plätzen mit vergleichbarem Publikumsverkehr,

• • • • in der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen, umfriedeten Park- Garten- und Grünanlagen
einschließlich Kinderspielplätzen mit Ausnahme besonders ausgewiesener
Hundeauslaufbereiche,

• • • • bei öffentlichen Versammlungen, Aufzügen, Volksfesten und sonstigen Veranstaltungen
mit Menschenansammlungen sowie

• • • • in öffentlichen Gebäuden, Schule und Kindergärten. 


Also wenn mir Hunde auf den Sack gehen, weil sie ohne Leine laufen und es keine ausgewiesene Hundefreilauffläche ist, darf ich das mit scharfen Schäferhunden vom Ordnungsamt bestraffen.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> @Hansa-Fan: OK, es von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. Aber bei uns in NRW ist es so:
> 
> ⇒ Für alle Hunde (§ 2 LHundG NRW), unabhängig von Rasse, Größe oder Gewicht
> gilt eine Anleinpflicht
> ...


 

....falsch parken und zu schnell fahren ist auch nicht erlaubt....wird man erwischt, dann zahlt man halt´ !

#h

...darum werfe den ersten Stein, wer da frei von Sünde ist........!

lol

Ich bin Angler und Hundehalter - und ich achte sehr darauf, dass mein Vierbeiner niemand belästigt, gefährdet oder erschreckt - ihn aber deswegen regelkonform so gut wie immer angeleint zu lassen, lehne ich des öfteren mal ab und zahle dafür auch gerne mal, wenn jemand vom Ordnungsamt mich ertappt!...die Jungs und Mädels machen ja auch nur ihren Job und brauchen Erfolgserlebnisse!

Allerdings ist mein Hund auch erzogen, was leider mittlerweile die Ausnahme zu sein scheint....!?(und das nicht nur bei Hunden....)

E.

PS:

...in über 30 Jahren mit Hund (-en) habe ich bisher exakt 0 x bezahlt!

toi toi toi!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> @Hansa-Fan: OK, es von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. Aber bei uns in NRW ist es so:
> 
> ⇒  Für alle Hunde (§ 2 LHundG NRW), unabhängig von Rasse, Größe oder Gewicht
> gilt eine Anleinpflicht
> ...



Jut, aber bei den aufgeführten Gelegenheiten hab ich in NRW noch keinen angeln gesehen.:q

Wer sonst ein Problemmit Hunden hat, sollte sich mal Wolkenkriegers post genau durchlesen. Genauso isses und so funktioniert das auch.

Unabhängig davon, dass ein Hund an die Leine gehört, wenn Herrchen ihn nicht unter Kontrolle hat. Aber damit muss man halt leben und das Beste draus machen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> @Hansa-Fan: OK, es von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich. Aber bei uns in NRW ist es so:
> 
> ⇒  Für alle Hunde (§ 2 LHundG NRW), unabhängig von Rasse, Größe oder Gewicht
> gilt eine Anleinpflicht
> ...


ich habe nichts anderes behauptet.

und im sinne von ralle:

wo bitte angelst du? 

und was nutzen da o.g. verordnungen??


mfg achim


----------



## Gardenfly (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

In der Brut und Satzzeit sollte es für jeden Hundefreund selbstverständlich sein seinen Hund anzuleinen, die Realität: "Oh, wie lustig, Waldi jagt ein Reh"

Viele Flüsse sind im Zuge der Natura2000 zu FFH2 Gebieten erklärt worden,dort gilt ein ganzjähriger Leinenzwang.


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ein Sportschütze kann eine Pistole problemlos kontrollieren. Besser als ein Hundehalter seinen Hund, mal ganz verallgemeinernd gesagt. Er weiß, wie er sie handhaben muss, damit nichts passiert und niemand gefährdet wird. Trotzdem würden sich wohl die Allermeisten seeehr unwohl fühlen, wenn ich mit einer Pistole in der Öffentlichkeit rumlaufe. Weil man eben nie weiß, was man zu erwarten hat.



Nichts gegen dich, aber das wag ich einfach stark zu bezweifeln. Wie gesagt, wenn ich denn mal am Wasser Ärger mit anderen Lebewesen bekomme, dann sind das ausschließlich Mitmenschen, Hunde sind da wesentlich leichter zu händeln


----------



## maxe-hh (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Mich stören die Hunde nicht. 
Hab ja auch selbst einen. Klar stresst es wenn manche Hundehalter denken ihnen gehört die Welt und kümmern sich nen scheiss um andere.
Liegt glaub ich aber am Mensch allgemein.
Viele Angler denken auch sie haben das Recht gepachtet.
Und da wo sie gerade angeln hat ein Hund nix zu suchen.
Ein bischen Rücksicht von allen und das Leben funktioniert super stressfrei.
In Hamburg muss ich für einen Hund ab einem Jahr eine Leinenbefreiung absolvieren. Dann ist es gestattet den HUnd frei laufen zu lassen, ausser an Plätzen die die Ausgeschildert sind und der Hunde angeleint werden muss.
Finde die Einstellungen bzw. die Aussagen von manchen hier so armseelig. Naja, jeder so wie er es mag. Nur dann sollte man sich auch den Konsequenzen die unter Umständen eintreten könnten auch bewusst sein.
Wie gesgat Rücksicht von allen und das Leben funktioniert wunderbar!
Die Erde gehört allen Menschen und Tieren.


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen dich, aber das wag ich einfach stark zu bezweifeln. Wie gesagt, wenn ich denn mal am Wasser Ärger mit anderen Lebewesen bekomme, dann sind das ausschließlich Mitmenschen, Hunde sind da wesentlich leichter zu händeln


 

natürlich ist die Quelle des Übels immer der Mensch. Ein Hund hat ja kein Unrechtsbewusstsein. Wenn jemand auf dich schießt, was Gott bewahre niemals passieren möge, hat ja auch die Waffe keine Schuld, sondern der Mensch, der mit ihr hantiert.

Ein Hund ist für mich in dem Fall eben nichts als eine Waffe, die entweder gut oder eben schlecht geführt wird.



Mal ein bisschen vor mich hingesponnen: 

Wie wärs, wenn der Gerechtigkeit halber, jeder Hundehalter, wenn er mit seinem Tier ans Gewässer will, eine Tageskarte für sagen wir mal 10 Euro lösen müsste....wahlweise gäbs auch Jahreskarten...


----------



## maxe-hh (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Also, langsam muss man aufpassen das es keine Verwarnung gibt. Merke jedenfalls das wenn ich frei nach Schnauze Antworte mir eine aufgebrummt wird.

Edit Ralle 24: Ruhig bleiben.

Ich zahle Steuern auf meinem Hund, habe ihn ausgebildet damit er ohne Leinme laufen kann. 
Welches Recht nimmst du dir raus zu verlangen das ich nochmal extra Geld Zahlen soll damit mein HUnd frei an einem Gewässer rumlaufen kann das solche Leute wie du für sich beanspruchen.





TropicOrange schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn der Gerechtigkeit halber, jeder Hundehalter, wenn er mit seinem Tier ans Gewässer will, eine Tageskarte für sagen wir mal 10 Euro lösen müsste....wahlweise gäbs auch Jahreskarten...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Einmal editiert, einmal gelöscht.

Muss doch nicht sein, bleibt locker.


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einmal editiert, einmal gelöscht.
> 
> Muss doch nicht sein, bleibt locker.


 

Nee, muss wirklich nicht sein. Zeigt aber die Problematik sehr gut.


Man kann nichtmal äußern, dass man Hunde nicht mag und gerne ein wenig mehr gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme hätte, ohne gleich wüsten Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen ausgesetzt zu sein.


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Traurig was sich hier für Abgründe eröffnen!
> Muss alles gesetzlich geregelt werden? Muss man nicht mehr selber den gesunden (!!!) Menschenverstand einsetzen? Muss alles regelementiert werden?


 
Das ist die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre. Eigenverantwortung ist mittlerweise ein Fremdwort, es ist immer da, der für Fehler verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. So werden Kinder ja heutzutage schon erzogen. Und so gehts dann weiter. Ist der Junior in der Schule stinkend faul gewesen, hat null soziale Kompetenzen erlernt und findet damit keinen Job, weil ihn einfach niemand brauchen kann ist wer schuld? Ganz klar, die Politik. Und das System. Und die unfähigen Lehrer. Wer denn sonst?

So, es wird leicht off-topic...


----------



## Andal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Der Hund gilt, wissenschaftlich anerkannt, als soziales Wesen. Einigen Angehörigen der Anglerschaft ist diese Eigenschaft offensichtlich vollkommen fremd, man sollte sie, selbstverständlich gebührenpflichtig, in Zwingern halten!


----------



## Doc Plato (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Der Hund ist Dir im Sturme treu, der Mensch nicht mal im Winde!


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Andal schrieb:


> Einigen Angehörigen der Anglerschaft ist diese Eigenschaft offensichtlich vollkommen fremd, man sollte sie, selbstverständlich gebührenpflichtig, in Zwingern halten!


 

gehöre ich deiner Ansicht nach denn auch dazu, wenn ich sage, dass ich keine Hunde mag und die Hundehalter darum bitte, dies auch zu respektieren? 

Oder muss ich, wenn ich mich raus in die Natur wage einfach in Kauf nehmen, dass ein frei laufender Hund mein Angelzeug beschädigt, den Mais frisst und auf meinen Kescher pinkelt?


----------



## Andal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> gehöre ich deiner Ansicht nach denn auch dazu, wenn ich sage, dass ich keine Hunde mag und die Hundehalter darum bitte, dies zu respektieren?
> 
> Oder muss ich, wenn ich mich raus in die Natur wage einfach in Kauf nehmen, dass ein frei laufender Hund mein Angelzeug beschädigt, den Mais frisst und auf meinen Kescher pinkelt?



Du findest in diesem Thema jede Menge verträglicher Ratschläge, wie du deine Ruhe haben kannst. Wenn du die berücksichtgen könntest und respektierst, dass du eben nicht alleine unterwegs bist, dann sollte das doch klappen!?


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn der Gerechtigkeit halber, jeder Hundehalter, wenn er mit  seinem Tier ans Gewässer will, eine Tageskarte für sagen wir mal 10 Euro  lösen müsste....wahlweise gäbs auch Jahreskarten...



Quark ... du zahlst ja auch nicht dafür ans Wasser zu dürfen, du zahlst dafür Angeln zu dürfen.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zu eng für manch Einen.
> Auswandern wäre eine Möglichkeit. Da stellt sich aber die nächste Frage: Ist weglaufen besser als sich hier für mehr Spielraum stark zu machen?



Wenn ich mir hier so manche Post durchlese denke ich ... vl ist es wirklich besser weg zu gehn.
Gott sei Dank haben wir ja mit den Hunden gemeinsam, dass mehr Gebellt als Gebissen wird


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Andal schrieb:


> Du findest in diesem Thema jede Menge verträglicher Ratschläge, wie du deine Ruhe haben kannst. Wenn du die berücksichtgen könntest und respektierst, dass du eben nicht alleine unterwegs bist, dann sollte das doch klappen!?


 
Den besten Ratschlag beherzige ich grundsätzlich: Einfach freundlich das Gespräch suchen. Da findet sich meistens eine gute und für alle Parteien brauchbare Lösung. 

Damit kann ich aber nur reagieren, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen oder der Kescher bepinkelt ist. Das ist mir persönlich dann einfach zu spät.


----------



## daci7 (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Damit kann ich aber nur reagieren, wenn das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen oder der Kescher bepinkelt ist. Das ist mir persönlich dann einfach zu spät.



Och mein Gottchen ... ein dreckiger Kescher... machs einfach wie wenn du nen Brassen gefangen hast: par Mal durch Wasser ziehn und zum Trocknen hinlegen. 
Oder überlegst du schon wie du die Brassen anleinen kannst um die vom Futerplatz wegzuhalten?


----------



## maxe-hh (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

die problematik kann ich im prinzip schon verstehen wenn hunde ankommen,  einen vollsabbern vielleicht noch knurren oder einen anbellen. ist  sicher nicht angenehm wenn man hunden nicht wohl gesonnen ist.
aber ob rücksichtloser hundebesitzer, radfahrer, autofahrer, oma und opa  die im feierabendverkehr im bus sitzen oder einkaufen müssen oder oder  oder
das kann man beliebig weiterführen deswegen nochmal



maxe-hh schrieb:


> Rücksicht von allen und das Leben funktioniert wunderbar!



aber eben auch von leuten die z.b. keine hunde mögen sonst beginnt es eben wieder von vorn.


----------



## TropicOrange (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Och mein Gottchen ... ein dreckiger Kescher... machs einfach wie wenn du nen Brassen gefangen hast: par Mal durch Wasser ziehn und zum Trocknen hinlegen.
> Oder überlegst du schon wie du die Brassen anleinen kannst um die vom Futerplatz wegzuhalten?


 

worin liegt das Problem, wenn der Hund einfach von meinem Zeug weg bleibt? Wenn ich mit Kindern am See spazieren gehe, passe ich auch auf, dass sie nicht zwischen dem Material der Angler rumturnen und sie in Ruhe lassen. 
Warum kann man das nicht auch von Hunden erwarten, wenn nach Aussagen einiges Hundefreunds hier (der mit dem Schopenhauer-Zitat) der Hund schon über dem Menschen steht?


Zum Ende der Diskussion hier: Leben und leben lassen. Wenn ich sehe, dass jemand mit Hund am See ist, baue ich meinen Angelplatz nicht in deren Nähe auf, sondern gehe woanders hin, damit sie ungestört sind. Soviel Rücksichtnahme erwarte ich aber im Gegenzug auch von Hundehaltern. Zuviel verlangt ist das sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Schon komisch, dass mir in über 40 Jahren noch kein fremder Hund die Sachen markiert hat und wenn mal einer meine Köder fraß, dann wars mein eigener Hund.

Vielleicht liegts auch nur daran, dass ich zu den komischen Menschen zähle, die fremde Hunde freundlich aber bestimmt ansprechen. Merken die womöglich, dass ich sie nicht fürchte, dass ich mich von ihnen nicht unterbuttern lasse, dass ich ohne Zwiefel ihnen gegenüber der Alpharüde bin?

"Kumpel halt die Blase dicht. Wenn hier einer pisst, dann bin ich es!"


----------



## maxe-hh (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

das er das nicht rafft und es unter umständen spannend finde was er da vorfindet. hunde sind recht neugierige tiere.
frage ist eher warum der hundehalter seinen hund  da hinlaufen lässt.
das wiederum liegt in der allgemeinen problematik der menschen so wie man sie auch ind einen aussagen wiederfindet.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

natürlich ist beim friedvollen zusammenleben von menschen auf engem raum gegenseitiges verständnis und rücksichtnahme gefordert. aber die fronten in einem forum können sich nunmal verhärten.


und es gehört schon etwas selbstbeherrschung dazu, ruhig zu bleiben, wenn man hier auf auf menschen trifft, die mit einem jagtmesser am koppel hunde viechzeug nennen, im nick das wort killer führen und vielleicht auch die fette spinne auf der terrasse zerquetschen, weil sie es gewagt hat, mit ihrem "ekeligen auftreten" den guten menschen zu belästigen. ich stehe der kreatur -egal welcher - jdenfalls anders gegenüber.

aber wahrscheinlich ist die krasse haltung auf panische angst vor hunden zurückzuführen und das wiederum muss nicht an der erziehung der hunde liegen.......


----------



## Feeder-Mick (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich hab auch selber einen Hund, und Fische an Gewässern die öffentlich sind und wo auch ne Menge anderer Hunde rumlaufen.
Ärger hat es bisher noch nicht gegeben.
Ich kann nur sagen , wenn wir Angler es nicht akzeptieren können das auch eine Menge anderer  Menschen die Natur suchen, dann sind  unsere Tage am Wasser bald gezählt.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> worin liegt das Problem, wenn der Hund einfach von meinem Zeug weg bleibt? Wenn ich mit Kindern am See spazieren gehe, passe ich auch auf, dass sie nicht zwischen dem Material der Angler rumturnen und sie in Ruhe lassen.



siehst du, ein tolles beispiel für die problematik. als vernünftig denkender, verständnisvoller  mensch sorge ich dafür, dass die, für ich ich die verantwortung trage, den angler nicht belästigen.
und da ist es egal, ob es sich um einen hund handelt oder um ein kind. beide sind für ihr tun nicht in vollem umfang ein verantwortlich.

und wenn man auf jemanden trifft, der der tatsache, dass sein hund die maisdose leeschlabbert oder dass sein kind über die teuren ruten hüpft, ignorant gegenüber steht, dann muss man ihn freundlich und gezielt ansprechen. tja und wenn das erfolglos bleibt, ist man in einer situation, die einem täglich in der gesellschaft passieren kann.
auf jeden fall sollte das jagtmesser stecken bleiben


----------



## ak.checker (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> siehst du, ein tolles beispiel für die problematik. als vernünftig denkender, verständnisvoller  mensch sorge ich dafür, dass die, für ich ich die verantwortung trage, den angler nicht belästigen.
> und da ist es egal, ob es sich um einen hund handelt oder um ein kind. beide sind für ihr tun nicht in vollem umfang ein verantwortlich.
> 
> und wenn man auf jemanden trifft, der der tatsache, dass sein hund die maisdose leeschlabbert oder dass sein kind über die teuren ruten hüpft, ignorant gegenüber steht, dann muss man ihn freundlich und gezielt ansprechen. tja und wenn das erfolglos bleibt, ist man in einer situation, die einem täglich in der gesellschaft passieren kann.
> auf jeden fall sollte das jagtmesser stecken bleiben



Da sieht man es gibt noch Hundebesitzer die ihrer 
Verantwortung gerecht werden und den Hund nicht machen lassen wie im gerade Lustig ist weiter so.......#6
Bei anderen könnt man denken der Hund steht über dem Menschen(eventuell als ersatz ect.)


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (24. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



> Und ganz Ehrlich ich Habe immer neben meinen stuhl Meil Jagtmasser zum  Fische Abstechen Stecken oder trags am Gürtel. Sollte auf mich mal so  ein Tierchen  wie wild auf mich zugerand kommen und wälte mich dan  anspringen oder ihrgend welchen mist machen, würde ich mich auch Wehren.


Dann pass nur auf, das du damit nicht mal an den richtigen Hund gerätst, es soll auch welche geben, die genau auf diese Situationen abgerichtet werden und dann ohne Befehl attackieren. Dann machts aber richtig Aua...

Aber mal sachlich, ich hab einen meiner "Jungs" fast immer mit am Wasser, meist sogar beide. Das hilft schon mal, andere auf Abstand zu halten...
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, das nicht die "großen" Hunde das Problem darstellen, die sind meist angeleint, als eher die "Wadelkneifer" und "Fußhupen". Einem Yorky, der unbedingt zwischen meinem Angelkoffer, Rodpod und Bivy mit seinem Frauchen "Fang mich doch" spielen will, würde ich auch am liebsten auf den Mond schiessen...
Aber wie immer sind es dann doch die Halter, die ihre Fehler schon bei der Erziehung gemacht haben, Leckerli hier, Leckerli da, Frauchen sagt Hü, meint aber Hott und bei Herrchen ist's genau umgekehrt...
Wuffi weis nun gar nicht mehr, was er tun soll, also tut er gar nix...
Ich finde, für fast alles braucht man in Deutschland einen Schein, Angeln, Jagen, Autofahren..., also warum nicht auch zum Führen eines Hundes?


----------



## daci7 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Alcedo Atthis schrieb:


> Wuffi weis nun gar nicht mehr, was er tun soll, also tut er gar nix...



... und kriegt dafür dann auch wieder n Leckerli, weil er doch "soooo süß" dabei aussieht und es bestimmt bald lernt!


----------



## Scarer (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Dann will ich als Hundehalter und Hundefreund auch noch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Hier in meiner Angelregion gab und gibt es immer wieder Probleme mit anderen Mitmenschen, Angler werden angepöbelt, Sachen werden Nachts geklaut und es kam auch schon zu Tätlichkeiten. Hab deswegen mal eine längere Auszeit genommen, denn Angeln sollte und ist es auch, eine Erholung sein. Dann bin ich wieder angefangen, mit Hund zum Angeln zu fahren, es ist absolut stressfrei und ich kann mich wieder an den Seen erholen und meinem Hobby nachgehen.

Ich geh im Sommer auch öfter um die Seen hier in der Nähe. A. um meinem Hund ein wenig Abkühlung zu verschaffen.
B. um mit den Badegästen ein wenig zu talken, denn mit Hund hören die zu und werden komischerweise gar nicht aggressiv, ohne Hund musst Du nämlich aufpassen nicht eine aufs Maul zu kriegen. 
Angler reagieren unterschiedlich auf den Hund, es gibt welche die sind abweisend, andere spielen ne Runde mit Ihm.
Wenn ich Angler am See sehe, geh ich entweder auf die andere Seite und lass den Hund schwimmen oder ich frage wo es nicht stört. Ach noch eine kleine Beobachtung hab ich gemacht, ich hab mal Karfpfen und Brassen am Ufer stehen sehen, der Hund rein ins Wasser und ist am Ufer langgerannt immer durch das flache Wasser. Als die Wellen weg waren, standen die Fische immer noch an der Stelle, also nichtmal das stört.
Man sollte immer beide Seiten akzeptieren, die die Hunde mögen und auch die die einfach was gegen Vierbeiner haben.
Es gibt da so einen Spruch, willst Du mein Freund werden, musst Du erst der Freund meines Hundes werden, denn der weiss in einer Sekunde wer Du bist, ich wahrscheinlich in Jahren nicht. 

Hinterlassenschaften meines Hundes räume ich grundsätzlich weg, Angelzeug angepinkelt hat er noch nie, warum auch, ist zwar ein Rüde, aber nicht sein Revier. 

Hunde sind im Gegensatz zu einigen unseren Mitmenschen sozialer als manch einer denkt, die würden dir nicht den Schädel eintreten wenn Du am Boden liegst.#d Und Sie helfen Dir und anderen ohne irgendwas in Frage zu stellen, wenn es verlangt wird, sollten einige die hier gepostet haben sich mal fragen ob Sie das auch tun würden, denke eher umdrehen und wegsehen.

Den Müll an den Teichen, hinterlassen die wenigsten Hunde/halter. Tretminen, ob nun vom Hund oder anderem Getier was ja auch natürlich um unsere Seen vorkommt, kann man eben mit ner kleinen Gartenschaufel ins Gebüsch werfen, es wird wieder zu Boden, dafür sorgen die Kleinlebewesen die auch überall in der Natur zu finden sind.
Glasscherben, Maisdosen, Schnüre usw. werden selten von Hunden/haltern zum See mitgebracht, das findet man allerdings öfter als ne Tretmine und das Zeug verrottet nicht.
Ein Zeltboden auf ner versteckten Scherbe im Boden, naja das wars dann oder tret mal in eine zerbrochene Bierflache, deine Wathose kannste entsorgen, wenn Du in einen Haufen trittst, naja kurz ins Wasser und alles ist wieder gut.

Ich find die ganze Aufregung lächerlich, wir Angler haben ganz andere Probleme die viel wichtiger sind als Hunde an den Gewässern, die sind das kleinste Problem, wenn die überhaupt ein Problem sind.

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung zu unserem Messerfreak, mein DSH(Deutscher Schäferhund mit BH/Schutzhundausbildung) würde das bestimmt nicht lustig finden.#d 

Labbert die Hunde einfach an und sprecht vernünftig mit den Haltern, denke es wird fast immer eine Lösung geben. Die meisten Hundehalter sind nämlich sozialer als die ohne, die meisten Hunde sowieso.

In diesem Sinne, miteinander und nicht gegeneinander, so werden manche Probleme zur Nebensache oder tauchen gar nicht erst auf.

Allen Erholsame Tage am Wasser und schöne Fänge.


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jut, aber bei den aufgeführten Gelegenheiten hab ich in NRW noch keinen angeln gesehen.:q





Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ich habe nichts anderes behauptet.
> und im sinne von ralle:
> wo bitte angelst du?
> und was nutzen da o.g. verordnungen??
> mfg achim




Wo bitte angelt ihr den? In Vereinen mit umzäunten Gewässern? Bei uns Krefeld gibt es nur einen See (Elfrather See) der nicht einen Verein angehört und dieser ist praktisch eine Grünanlage mit Regattastrecke. Und dort tummel sich viele Menschen und ihre Hunde rum.

"der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen, umfriedeten Park- Garten- und Grünanlagen" 
Schliesst das etwa einen See aus? |kopfkrat

Was macht man den an der Regattastrecke Duisburg oder am Fühlinger See? Das sind alles der Allgemeinheit zugängliche Grünanlagen. Und dort gilt überall Leinenpflicht solange es keine Schilder gibt die auf eine Hundefreilaufwiese hinweisen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wo bitte angelt ihr den? In Vereinen mit umzäunten Gewässern? Bei uns Krefeld gibt es nur einen See (Elfrather See) der nicht einen Verein angehört und dieser ist praktisch eine Grünanlage mit Regattastrecke. Und dort tummel sich viele Menschen und ihre Hunde rum.



und weil deutschland sehr vielfältig ist, gibt es eben verschiedene verordnungen auf der ebene der kommunen und ländern. und dann ist es sehr wohl ein unterschied ob ich im raum rostock an der warnow oder an den zahlreichen seen angel oder in krefeld an der holthausen kull.

weniger menschen an deutlich mehr gewässern = weniger beschränkungen, wzb der leinenzwang für hunde.


gruss in meine geburtsstadt


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> "der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen, umfriedeten Park- Garten- und Grünanlagen"
> Schliesst das etwa einen See aus? |kopfkrat



Ja, wenn der nicht umfriedet ist. Umfriedet heißt Zaun oder Mauer drum. 

Bei nicht umfriedeten Gelände muss eine Leinenpflicht extra ausgewiesen werden.


----------



## bazawe (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Mich stören Möchtegernrambos mit Messer am Gürtel mehr als jedes Wolfsrudel. Ich angle nun schon ein "paar Tage" ,hatte aber noch nie ein Problem mit irgendwelchen Hunden, mehr mit der Spezie Mensch die ihren Dreck überall liegenlassen oder mit Absicht neben dir ins Wasser springen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Von mir aus, können alle Hunde abgeschafft werden.
Ist absolut kein Nutztier.
Menschen übrigens auch....

Dann hätte ich wenige Probleme bei meinen Sessions


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Selbst Edit:war zu hart!


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Edit Ralle 24



*lol* warum das jetzt?
aber keine sorge. wenn ich dich auf dem pic sehe, überlebe ich dich um ca 60 jahre


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Optimist:q


----------



## Hansa-Fan (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



thiax schrieb:


> Von mir aus, können alle Hunde abgeschafft werden.
> Ist absolut kein Nutztier.
> Menschen übrigens auch....
> 
> Dann hätte ich wenige Probleme bei meinen Sessions




toller beitrag, so sachlich falsch wie überhaupt nicht hilfreich#q

rechtschreibschwächen sind nicht schlimm, denkschwächen können grausam sein.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Optimist:q



nöö... realist 

zu den hunden nochmal:

welchen nutzen hat dieses tier für 99% derer, die einen haben?
ich sage es dir... KEINEN.
warum also ist in berlin mit tonnenweise hundekot und angepissten stinkenden ecken zu kämpfen?
warum muss ich am angelplatz mit muschileckern ein gefecht führen?
warum? warum? warum?

btw... hatte jahrelang selbst einen hund... ich kenne beide seiten


----------



## Hansa-Fan (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

wenn du selbst einen hund hattest und du seinen nutzen nicht erkannt hast, tust du mir einfach nur leid. so wie dein hund im nachhinein.
nutzen heißt nicht nur milch geben oder fleischlieferant sein, sonder, auch, freude machen und seinem besitzer glückliche stunden bereiten. darüberhinaus stllen sie ihre fähigkeiten als wach-, begleit-, jagt-, hüte-, blindenhunde ect. zur verfügung. dass du auf 99 % kommst, ist kann man wieder auf die angesprochnene schwäche zurückzuführen.


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



thiax schrieb:


> welchen nutzen hat dieses tier für 99% derer, die einen haben?
> ich sage es dir... KEINEN.
> warum also ist in berlin mit tonnenweise hundekot und angepissten stinkenden ecken zu kämpfen?
> warum muss ich am angelplatz mit muschileckern ein gefecht führen?
> warum? warum? warum?



Welchen Nutzen hat ein Fernseher?
Welchen Nutzen hat ein Hobby?
Welchen Nutzen hat dein Pc?
Welchen Nutzen hast Du?
Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?

Sorry, aber dein neuer Beitrag ist mal wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass es sich selten lohnt genauer hinzulesen wenn dein Name drüber steht.
Auch wenn ich hierfür das erste mal eine Abmahnung bekomme ... das wäre es mir dann Wert.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> wenn du selbst einen hund hattest und du seinen nutzen nicht erkannt hast, tust du mir einfach nur leid. so wie dein hund im nachhinein.



unsinn



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> nutzen heißt nicht nur milch geben oder fleischlieferant sein, sonder, auch, freude machen und seinem besitzer glückliche stunden bereiten.



kauf dir n matchox... oder aber GEH ANGELN!
dazu muss man sich kein wesen halten, welches durch meine schnur wurschtelt, in den tümpel springt, meine ausrüstung vollpinkelt oder gar mich anknurrt. 
und nochmal: berlin ist zugeschissen! aber du bist ganz sicher einer, der den kot wegmacht und dein hund ist der liebste und hört aufs wort. das behaupten alle anderen auch 



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> darüberhinaus stllen sie ihre fähigkeiten als wach-, begleit-, jagt-, hüte-, blindenhunde ect. zur verfügung. dass du auf 99 % kommst, ist kann man wieder auf die angesprochnene schwäche zurückzuführen.



ich bleibe bei den 99%.
ich lasse mich NUR überreden, wenn jeder 3. blind, n jäger oder schäfer ist


----------



## Norbi (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@daci7,warum solltes Du ne Abmahnung bekommen?da sind vor Dir andere dran.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

btw.... seh grad: und daci lebt sogar in der hundekacke und ist glücklich (check neukölln) *lol*


----------



## Merlin (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@ thiax
hast du keine Ostereier gefunden ??? 
oder was hast du sonst für ein Problem ???


----------



## daci7 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> @daci7,warum solltes Du ne Abmahnung bekommen?da sind vor Dir andere dran.



Eventuell du, ich würde deinen Post eventuell auch mal umschreiben  
Ist schon seeehr hart gesagt.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen hat ein Fernseher?
> Welchen Nutzen hat ein Hobby?
> Welchen Nutzen hat dein Pc?




also wenn du das in frage stellst...., dann hast du einiges nicht verstanden



daci7 schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen hast Du?
> Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?



hier wiederrum hast du ALLES verstanden


----------



## Hansa-Fan (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*




thiax schrieb:


> unsinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gruss von der schönen ostsee mit seinen vielen anglern und hundebesitzern


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

und noch einen drauf. :q 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSLe2Oy-dUg

so gehts mir mit den hunden :q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Andal schrieb:


> "Kumpel halt die Blase dicht. Wenn hier einer pisst, dann bin ich es!"



Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt ontopic ist aber an dem Spruch ist viel Wahres 

Ich hatte mal nen Stand auf einer Hundeausstellung und so ein kleiner Fiffi wollte allen ernstes an meine Auslagen pinkeln. Dem hab ich mit ernster Stimme mitten ins Gesicht gesagt "Pinkelst du mir an meinen Stand, pinkele ich dir mitten ins Gesicht!"

Er hats dann sein lassen :q Um jetzt mal ontopic zu werden: Hunde sind nicht dumm - ganz und gar nicht.

Und in der Regel kann man sich drauf verlassen, dass er zumindest das Kommando "Nein!" oder "Pfui!" beherscht.

Jeder Hundehalter wird mit einem Schmunzeln feststellen, dass auch sein Hund diese Kommandos ganz beiläufig beigebracht bekommen hat 

Und genau diesen Umstand kann man sich zu Nutze machen, wenn man von einem freilaufenden Hund belästigt wird. Ein kräftiges und deutliches "NEIN!" reicht bei den meisten halbwegs erzogenen Hunden aus, um sie erstmal von dem abzubringen, was sie in dem Augenblick zu tun gedacht hatten (was ein Deutsch!).

Ich bin hin und wieder auch so dreist und feuere mal ein knackiges "Sitz!" oder "Platz!" in die Runde ... klappt auch erstaunlich gut :m

Aber ein deutliches "Nein!" oder auch "Pfui!" sollte für den Anfang erstmal reichen. Bekommt der Hund eine klare Ansage, reagiert er auch entsprechend.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ thiax
> hast du keine Ostereier gefunden ???
> oder was hast du sonst für ein Problem ???





vielleicht  hat er sie beim suchen mit den dingern verwechselt, die in berlin so auf dem bürgersteig rumliegen und sie versehentlich probiert.

dann wäre ich jetzt auch ein wenig durch den wind


schade, dass wir jetzt vom thema abgekommen sind. es ging ja eigentlich um ne umfrage zu "hundebelästigungen" beim angeln.

meiner mag jedenfalls angler, er ist ein heimlicher seehund und frißt sehr gerne fisch, daher riechen angler für ihn auch ausgesprochen gut


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich bin schwer dafür dass die persönlichen Anfeindungen aufhören.


----------



## gründler (26. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Jag*d* ohne Hund ist schund.

Hunde sind prima Wächter für Haus und Hof....

Sind ein teil der Family.....

Für manche Menschen nur Abschaum.....aber auch diesen Menschen wird irgendwann geholfen.

lg|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



thiax schrieb:


> also wenn du das in frage stellst...., dann hast du einiges nicht verstanden



Was hab ich denn hier nicht verstanden?

Im Prinzip ist das alles genauso "sinnlos" wie ein Haustier. Und was  glaubst du was mir manche Sachen aufn Sack gehen und ich mir denke  "meine Fresse, wie kann man nur!" Das fängt mit Leuten an die ihre  Baustellenmusik neben mir total aufdrehen oder die meinen in Parfum  baden zu müssen |uhoh:  Und wieder andere verpesten die Umwelt in der ich nunmal auch lebe mit  dicken Motoren und dem Zwang jede Strecke zu fahren die länger ist als  ihr Auto... nur um zu zeigen was für ein toller Hecht sie sind- Warum? Trotzdem gehe ich nicht so weit zu schreien, dass alles  verboten werden sollte. Nennt man Toleranz sowas und ist essentieller  Grundbestandteil des sozialen Zusammenlebens.


----------



## Scarer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Viel mir spontan ein, nachdem ich die postings gelesen habe.#q

*"Die Mitteilungsmöglichkeit des Menschen ist gewaltig. Doch das meiste, was er sagt ist hohl und falsch. Die Sprache der Tiere ist begrenzt, aber was sie damit zum Ausdruck bringen ist wichtig und nützlich. Jede kleine Ehrlichkeit ist besser als eine große Lüge."*
*(Leonardo da Vinci)*

*"Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe, um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde". (Friedrich der Große)*​ 
mehr zu sagen wäre sinnlos#6*dddd* Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe um so l
habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]
Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]​ 
“ ich von den Menschen sehe um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]
“ 
“ Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]
“ Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]
Je mehr ich von den Menschen sehe um so lieber habe ich meine Hunde”
[SIZE=-1]Friedrich der Große[/SIZE]​


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Wenn ich beim Angeln bin und ein Hund an meinem Platz vorbei schaut, gehe ich in die Knie und rede ihm erstmal gut zu. Und wenn er dann Bock hat, gibts eine ordentliche Portion Kraulen und Streicheln. Bisschen Frolic habe ich eigentlich auch immer dabei, so dass wir meist recht schnell Freunde werden. 

Aber ich mag Hunde halt einfach. Komischerweise scheint das auf Gegenseitigkeit zu beruhen, wirklichen Stress hatte ich am Wasser noch mit keinem.


----------



## Chugworth (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Also doof wirds, wenn ein Hund ankommt, den Angler ignoriert und geradewegs zwischen deinen Ruten ins Wasser geht...
da wäre es dann doch nett gewesen vom Besitzer sein Tierchen rechtzeitig zurückzupfeifen.

Ansonsten lassen die meisten ihren Hund gar nicht an den Angelplatz. Die Besitzer, die an unseren Vereinsgewässern unterwegs sind, wissen dass die Hunde nicht zwischen den Schnüren rumrennen müssen...


----------



## Heringskiller89 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Wenn einen sowas passiert ist richtig mist und genau deswegen mag ich das vichzeugs nicht so beim angeln.

Abere wenn dann was kaputt gehen sollte hoff ich das der hundebesitzer ne gute Haftpflicht hat.
und den schaden ersetzt.


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Jeder Hundebesitze muß eine Hundehaftpflichtversicherung abschließen,jedenfalls in Hamburg !!!


----------



## maxe-hh (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ist in ganz Deutschland so. Darüber braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Ulli3D (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Aber dann weis mal der Versicherung im Schadensfall nach, dass Du keine Mitschuld hattest, dass die Ruten nicht den allgemeinen Verkehrsweg (Ufer) verstellten, dass Du alle Vorkehrungen getroffen hast, dass so etwas nicht passieren kann, etc. 

Wenn Du Glück hast, dann gibt es 50 % vom Zeitwert und dann bist Du erst mal dran, nachzuweisen, wie alt das Geraffel war und was es gekostet hat.

Viel Spaß mit den 10 € von der Versicherung


----------



## maxe-hh (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

das is ja nen anderes thema.


----------



## TropicOrange (27. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

warum musste ich nur augenblicklich an diesen Thread denken, als ich das Video gerade gesehen hab:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4SLS0UR-7s


----------



## ernie1973 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Jeder Hundebesitze muß eine Hundehaftpflichtversicherung abschließen,jedenfalls in Hamburg !!!


 
...nützt nur leider nichts, wenn der Hund dort frei läuft, wo eigentlich Leinenpflicht besteht -->dann zahlt die Versicherung nämlich garnichts!

An der Leine ist mein Hund versichert bis 15 Mio. € - aber freilaufend ist er nur auf meinem Grund und Boden versichert, oder dort, wo offiziell keine Leinenpflicht besteht! (und das sind nur wenige Orte, an denen ich trotzdem eine rel. strenge Aufsichtspflicht als Halter und "Hüter" der Gefahrenquelle Hund habe).

...nur so als kleiner Hinweis!

E.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ist doch gut so, dan bezahlt wenigstens der besitzer den Schaden.


----------



## B.l. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Also manche Posts hier sind echt genial.
Ein Angler ist am Wasser kein höheres Wesen.
Ach Hundebestizer haben das recht am Wasser mit ihren Tieren spazieren zu gehen.Und wenn das Tier meinen Mais frisst habe ich halt Pech gehabt,weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe.
Ich gehe auch neben meinen Posen schwimmen.Ist doch egal.Ich angel zur entspannung und nicht weil ich vom gefangenen Fisch leben muss.
Und wenn ein Hund dahin pinkelt mache ich halt mein Zeug sauber.Wird vom Fischschleim eh dreckig und stinkig genug.
Zumal die Speies Angler mit die faulsten sind die ich kenne.Wir stehen auch nicht vom Stuhl auf um 50m weiter pinkeln zu gehen.Mehr wie 2-3m bewegen wir uns auch nicht.
Und die Einstellung mit dem Messer ist unterste Schiene.
Hoffentlich treffen wir uns mal am Wasser und du ziehst das Ding bei meinem Hund.Für die Folgen wärst du selbst verantwortlich.Vorprogrammierter Schmerz


----------



## Downbeat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Also ich stehe der kompletten Diskussion hier sehr skeptisch gegenüber, aber einiges von dem, was du hier vom Stapel lässt ist echt auch unterste Schiene @ A+B.
Hast du mal überlegt ob angeln das richtige für dich ist? Vielleicht solltest du lieber mit deinem Vierbeiner ein bisschen mehr über den Agilityplatz hüpfen um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.


----------



## B.l. (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Jedem seine Meinung.
Fakt ist das man überall sieht wo ein Angler am Wasser war.Aber nicht wo vorher ein Hundebesitzer war.
Und ja,angeln ist das Richtige für mich.
Und mein Hund freut sich wenn er dabei ist.
Dann muss ich mich nicht mit irgendwelchem Pack rumschlagen.Davon gibts ja mittlerweile immer mehr.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Downbeat schrieb:


> *Also ich stehe der kompletten Diskussion hier sehr skeptisch gegenüber,* aber einiges von dem, was du hier vom Stapel lässt ist echt auch unterste Schiene @ A+B.
> Hast du mal überlegt ob angeln das richtige für dich ist? Vielleicht solltest du lieber mit deinem Vierbeiner ein bisschen mehr über den Agilityplatz hüpfen um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.


 

die *angst* einiger angler und die *leidenschaft* von hundebesitzern *( e m o t i o n e n )* mußten einfach zu einer kontroversen, aber auch teilweise hitzigen diskussion führen....


und der te-eröffner hatte mit seinem rambo-jagt-messer-geschwafel ja eh schon den grundstein gelegt.


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



A+B schrieb:


> Und mein Hund freut sich wenn er dabei ist.
> Dann muss ich mich nicht mit irgendwelchem Pack rumschlagen.Davon gibts ja mittlerweile immer mehr.


 



kann der och richtig "fass!!" oder "kehle!!" un so? sonst fetzt nich


----------



## thiax (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



A+B schrieb:


> Ein Angler ist am Wasser kein höheres Wesen.


 
ich schon!
jedenfalls gegenüber einem hund.


----------



## B.l. (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@thiax
Wenn ich deine Posts im allgemeinen lese fällt mir nur eins ein:
Ich soll dich vom Niveau grüssen.Ihr seht euch ja so selten.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



thiax schrieb:


> ich schon!
> jedenfalls gegenüber einem hund.


 

wann und wo angelst du denn?


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Meine wollen auch nur spielen


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



thiax schrieb:


> ich schon!
> jedenfalls gegenüber einem hund.


 
...naja...wenn ich manches lese, was Du so schreibst, dann hege ich dabei doch gewisse Zweifel......!

|supergri|supergri:g

e.


----------



## Downbeat (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Meine wollen auch nur spielen


Das ist und bleibt übrigens mein absoluter Hass-Satz. Die meisten Leute, die solches aussprechen haben ja auch den gleichen Gesichtsausdruck wie der Smiley und denken nicht für 5Cent dran, dass ich vielleicht nicht mit dem Hund spielen möchte.
Ich bin zwar bis jetzt erfreulich gut mit allem ausgekommen, was aus dem Gebüsch geschlichen kam, vom Jack Russel bis zum Dobermann. Aber in den meisten Fällen wurden die Hunde nur zurück gerufen weil die Besitzer Angst hatten, dass der Fiffi nen Haken frisst und nicht weil der Typ der da grad abgeleckt wird z.B. Allergiker sein könnte, wie ich es z.B. bin.
Von daher stellen die Hundebesitzer ihre Tiere eher über den Menschen. 
Nicht alle, aber viele. Da wird die Kommunikation schon sehr schwierig.|rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@Downbeat,da muß ich Dir als dreifacher Hundebesitzer mal ein Großes Lob für Dein Post aussprechen!!:m


----------



## TropicOrange (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



A+B schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Hund dahin pinkelt mache ich halt mein Zeug sauber.Wird vom Fischschleim eh dreckig und stinkig genug.


 

Ok, wenn ich dich mal am Wasser sehe, pinkle ich dir auch über dein Equipment. Wird ja eh dreckig. Und da du wie die meisten anderen Hundefreunde hier anscheinend keinen oder nur sehr wenige Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier machst, ist zwischen Hundepipi und TropicOrangepipi für dich wohl auch nicht viel um.
#q

Ich finds jedenfalls höchstgradig widerlich, wenn ein Hund über mein Eigentum pisst. 


Man stelle sich vor, ein Kind würde das machen. DA wollte ich die ganzen Hundefreunde hier hören.


----------



## Sxxlflx (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

wer es schafft sich als reiner Messer"besitzer" noch entsprechend zu wehren bei nem Hundeangriff, der in der Regel immer ausbleibt, der bekommt meine Hochachtung!

Bei mir hat noch jeder Hundebesitzer seinen Hund zurückgerufen und die die nicht gehen, kann man meisten auch irgendwie zum gehen "überreden"...und in Zukunft wird sich mein Boxer spielender Weise drum kümmern

Alles in allem is das eine Diskussion welche genauso sinnfrei ist wie beim C&R Thema...

im Übrigen herrscht in hier in DD fast überall Leinenzwang, abe rnich am Elbufer...na und? der Hund hat ein Recht auf Rennen, traurig genug das man den Tieren das nahezu nirgends mehr bieten kann


----------



## daci7 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ich dich mal am Wasser sehe, pinkle ich dir auch über dein Equipment. Wird ja eh dreckig. Und da du wie die meisten anderen Hundefreunde hier anscheinend keinen oder nur sehr wenige Unterschiede zwischen Mensch und Tier machst, ist zwischen Hundepipi und TropicOrangepipi für dich wohl auch nicht viel um.
> #q
> 
> Ich finds jedenfalls höchstgradig widerlich, wenn ein Hund über mein Eigentum pisst.
> ...



Ich kann mich da noch ganz gut an eine Situation am Strand in Marocco erinnern. Da hatten wir unseren Hund noch und sind mit dem Spazieren gegangen, natürlich OHNE Leine. Der Köter hat aber auch gespurt wenn er gerufen wurde.
Naja, kurz aus den Augen gelassen, weil ich die Fischer beobachtet hab ist unser Hund zu dem einzigen (oder eher einem der wenigen) anderen Menschen am Strand gelaufen und hat dem seelenruhig von hinten ans Bein gepisst |supergri

Da war ich auch erstmal sprachlos. Der Typ dreht sich um, sieht das Schlamassel ... und fängt an zu lachen. 

Ein Hund ist eben, genau wie auch ein Kind, nicht voll für sein Handeln verantwortlich. Daher wäre ich genausowenig sauer, wenn mir irgend son Hosen******* über die Ruten fällt oder eben gegen den Kescher pinkelt  Obwohl die Situation schon absurd ist 

Achja, Ende der Geschichte ist gewesen, dass wir von dem Typen in Marocco zum Essen eingeladen wurden unter der Bedingung, dass wir unseren Köter auch mitbrigen.

Fazit: Wenn man sich aus dem Haus wagt muss man (auch am Wasser) eben damit rechnen anderen Menschen, Tieren und Pflanzen zu begegnen und im Notfall auch in irgendeiner Weise mit denen zu interagieren. Und in diesem wie auch in vielen anderen Fällen gilt doch das uns als vernunftbegabten Wesen (jedenfalls würde ich das den meisten hier auch zumuten) ein wenig kategorischer Imperativ nicht schadet.

So long


----------



## Sxxlflx (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@ Daci7

Thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claudi007 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich seh das ein bisschen anders.Ich habe selber 3 Hunde (Labradore),und züchte sogar,auch ist immer einer von denen mit am Wasser,deshalb hab ich auch nie was rumliegen,weder Haken noch sonstiges.Und trozdem bekomm ich nen mega Hals wenn so ein Vieh kommt,mir in den Angelkoffer,Angeltasche usw pinkelt,alle Ruten durcheinander schmeißt oder mir den halben Futtereimer leer frisst,und sich noch nicht mal entschuldigt wird.Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem damit wenn mal einer kurz kucken kommt,und dann aber abrufbar ist,nur leider ist das in den seltensten Fällen so,und das nervt ohne Ende.Wir haben jetzt ein Platz an der Ruhr gefunden wo man kaum gesehen wird und so ziemlich unsere Ruhe haben,aber das geschreie den ganzen Tag nach Rex Fiffi und Co versteh ich ned..wenn mein Köter ned hört dann lass ich ihn verdammt nochmal an der Leine,ob Leinenzwang oder ned.Ich will ned das meine 3 andere Leute belästigen,genauso wenig will ich belästigt werden.Und da ich weis das meine ned 100% hören,bleiben sie an der Leine wo sie Leute beläßtigen können,obwohl sie lieb sind und nur spielen wollen.Das alles nervt ned nur als Angler,sondern im ganzen Alltag.wenn ich unsere vollgepinkelte Hauswand ankucke dreh ich durch,aber da sind ja wir dran schuld weil wir hündinnen haben,und Rüden das ja nu mal machen,da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch.Meine Rüden die ich schon hatte wußten ganz genau wo sie ihr Bein heben durften und wo ned.Und da brauchen wir keine Gesetze sonder nur ein bisschen Rücksicht und schon ist alles schön.

Gruß Claudi


P.s.Ich liebe meine 3...aber dennoch sind es Tiere und keine Menschen,und ned jeder mag Tiere und das müssen wir Tierhalter auch akzeptieren.


----------



## Downbeat (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

|good:


----------



## angler1996 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Hunde sind schöne Tiere! Sie sind des Menschen bester Freund treuer Gefährte und Helfer.
Ich hab so ne besondere Beziehung zu den Hunden, die lieben mich ungemein.
Friedlich hockend auf meinem Stuhle und darüber nachsinnend , wann den nun endlich sich ein Fisch zum Bisse bequemen würde, seh am Ufer gegenüber ne junge Dame hinter ihrem was? herstaksen und laut Rufen: Hündchen komm zurück. Das Hündchen scherte sich ein scheixx und schoss quer durchs Gebüsch auf mich zu. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich meinen Allerwertesten in die Höhe geschraubt , um das Tun mit etwas Sorge zu verfolgen. Das Rascheln im Gebüsch ( es war wohl mehr ein Krachen) entpuppte sich als Dogge , die da irgendwie eilig auf mich zu kam ( ich wurde innerlich nicht ruhiger) Letzlich hatte ich die Pfoten der Dogge ( schönes Tier) auf meinen Schultern und wir schauten uns in die treuen ( Hunde)augen.
Wie lieb, so habe ich mir das schon immer vorgestellt|kopfkrat

Ein Bekannter, den ich immer wieder mal beim Spinnangeln treffe, hat so einen reichlich kniehohen,braunen Hund ( Rasse hab ich keine Ahnung), der ist eigentlich immer angeleint. Er behauptet auch immer, das der Hund aufs Wort gehorchen würde. Dies erwies sich eines Tages als sehr fragwürdig, als das Tierchen nicht angeleint war und ich mich in Unkenntnis davon zur abendlichen Spinnangelrunde dem See näherte. Das Tierchen schoss wie wild auf mich zu, vom bloßen Spieltrieb war da gar nichts zu erkennen. Nach mehreren Geschreie seines Herrchens war er dann irgendwie zum Abbremsen zu bewegen. Was wäre , wenn Herrchen abgelenkt gewesen wäre? Vielleicht durch nen Drill eines Fisches.
Das könnte ich noch mit einigen weiteren Erfahrungen fortsetzen.
Vielleicht versteht der Eine oder Andere , warum ich manchen Gedanken über die Freiheit des Hundes nicht nachvollziehen kann, der hier so immer mal durchklingt.
Gruß A.


----------



## TropicOrange (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@ claudi:

Wohl der beste Beitrag hier im Thread! Warum gibts nicht mehr von deiner Sorte? :l


Vor allem deinen letzten Satz sollte sich jeder Tierhalter mal bitte auf der Zunge zergehen lassen und die Welt wäre um ein Vielfaches schöner.


----------



## claudi007 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Liegt vieleicht daran das man heut zu tage nur tierlieb ist wenn sein Köter die Gehwege vollkackt,Hauswände anpinkelt und Leute belästigt.Ich war 17 Jahre auf nem Hundeplatz wo Hunde und keine kleinen Kinder erzogen wurden,so wie es oft in den heutigen Hundeschulen der Fall ist.Deshalb weis ich auch wie es aussieht wenn ein Hund hört,nämlich dann wenn ich ihn einmal rufe,nicht schreie,und er ist bei mir.Die misten Hundehalter sind mittlerweile der Meinung es ihr Hund hört wenn sie schreiender weise hinter ihm her rennen bis sie ihn gefangen haben.Meine Hunde früher,eben zu Hundeplatz Zeiten haben auch aufs Wort gehört,das brauchen meine heut nicht mehr,aber weil das so ist bleiben sie an der Leine.

Mit meinem denken hat man es aber heut auch ned immer einfach...hier inne Strasse gelt ich als Tierquäler,weil meine ned auf den Gehweg machen dürfen,weil sie ned auf unseren 400qm Rasen dürfen,sondern nur im 300qm großen betonierten Hof rennen dürfen.Weil sie weder auf Couch,noch ins Schlafzimmer, noch inne Küche dürfen und sich nur im restlichen Haus (immer noch ca 120qm)bewegen dürfen.Schlimm ist es auch das ich die 3 wenn Geburtstage usw sind in nen 16qm großen Raum sperre,damit sie unsere Gäste ned ständig nach Streicheleinheiten (was sie mehr als genug von uns bekommen) oder Essen anbetteln(die Armen bekommen sogar am Tisch von uns einiges ab).
Aber das allerschlimmste für meine Nachbarn mit ihren verwöhnten Fußhupen ist...Oh Schreck..meine Hunde können noch ned mit Messer und Gabel essen#q


----------



## ernie1973 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Naja - es muss nicht immer gleich das eine oder andere Extrem sein.

Mein Hund ist auch kein "dressiertes Äffchen" und hört nicht auf jedes Kommando beim 1. Mal - jedoch sitzt der Grundgehorsam und er weiß genau, was er darf und was nicht.

Wenn ich mit ihm draußen bin, dann nehme ich einfach Rücksicht auf alle anderen Mitmenschen, da es schließlich auch viele Menschen gibt, die ganz einfach Angst vor (großen) Hunden haben.

Er nervt keine Angler - wofür ich ihn aber ständig im Auge haben muß, was aber letztlich auch meine Pflicht als Halter ist.

Lustigerweise nehmen die älteren Damen in der Kölner Innenstadt ihre "Fußhupen" auf den Arm oder wechseln die Straßenseite, wenn wir kommen.

..."Innenstadthunde" sind meiner Meinung nach in den seltensten Fällen vernünftig sozialisiert - geschweige denn erzogen....leider!

Als angelnder Hundehalter bin ich aber recht relaxt, wenn fremde Hunde mich mal rennend an meinem Angelplatz besuchen kommen - meist fängt meiner sie ab, bevor sie mich erreichen und wenn das nicht klappt, dann spreche ich sie an und es ist noch nie etwas "schlimmes" passiert.

Das Geheimnis liegt in einfacher GEGENSEITIGER Rücksichtnahme und ein wenig Verständnis füreinander - dann läuft alles.

Es wird immer Hundehasser geben - es wird auch immer dämliche Halter geben, die ihren Hund nicht im Griff haben - und es wird auch immer Leute geben, die Angler nicht mögen - aber dennoch halte ich es für möglich, mit der Mehrzahl der Mitmenschen auszukommen, wenn man in einem vernünftigen Ton miteinander redet!

Ernie


----------



## olaf70 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



claudi007 schrieb:


> ...Deshalb weis ich auch wie es aussieht wenn ein Hund hört,nämlich dann wenn ich ihn einmal rufe,nicht schreie,und er ist bei mir.Die misten Hundehalter sind mittlerweile der Meinung es ihr Hund hört wenn sie schreiender weise hinter ihm her rennen bis sie ihn gefangen haben...


 
Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort! Wir haben mit unserem Hund eigentlich nur drei Kommandos trainiert: "Komm", "Sitz" und "Bleib". Diese müssen m.E. aber sofort und absolut bedingungslos ausgeführt werden. Für den normalen Familienhund ist das absolut ausreichend. Wenn man dann noch ein klein wenig Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen nimmt, steht einem entspannten Miteinander zwischen Mensch und Hund nichts mehr im Wege.

PS: Was man in einer Großstadt mit einem Hund will, hat sich selbst mir als Hundefan nie so richtig erschlossen.


----------



## omnimc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

nach dem motto mein hund hört aufs wort, nur nicht auf das erste.

wenn ich zu meinen hund augenkontakt habe, muß ich nicht mit dem reden. dann genügt es mit den finger zu zeigen ,und der weiß was sache ist. wir sind jetzt fast 10 jahre ein paar.


----------



## claudi007 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Klar gibt es auch normale Leute die Rücksicht nehmen..ich hatte ja schon geschrieben das ich gegen nen Hund der mal vorbei kommt kurz Hallo sagt ein bisschen schuppert und dann wieder geht,oder auf zurufen des Herrchens verschwindet absolut kein Problem hab.Aber ich denke mit denen hat hier auch kaum einer ein Problem.Es geht doch wirklich nur um die Hunde die absolut ned hören.wenn einer seinen Hund 2-3 mal rufen muß und er geht dann ist für mich auch ok..nur wenn einer die ganze Gegend zusammen schreit,dat Vieh immer noch ned hört,und erstmal alles anpinkelt mir die Ruten vom Pod holt und sich dann noch am Futtereimer oder unserem Essen bedient dann werd ich mega sauer..Wenn die Leute einsehen würden das das kein hören ist wenn man permanent hinter seinem Vieh herschreien muß, und sie ihren doch Hund besser an der Leine lassen,und somit auch nen entspannteren Spaziergang haben,dann ist doch alles schön..Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab,und du auch Ernie..das Zauberwort heißt Rücksicht..Und das kennen gerade diese Leute nicht..Genauso wenig wie Angler die ihren ganzen Müll,ob Haken,Schnüre,Grill usw einfach liegen lassen,was für mich genauso unverständlich ist..Dabei ist es doch wirklich ned so schwer ein bisschen Rücksicht auf seine Mitmenschen und die Umwelt/Natur zu nehmen,ob Hundehalter oder Angler..


----------



## claudi007 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



omnimc schrieb:


> nach dem motto mein hund hört aufs wort, nur nicht auf das erste.
> 
> wenn ich zu meinen hund augenkontakt habe, muß ich nicht mit dem reden. dann genügt es mit den finger zu zeigen ,und der weiß was sache ist. wir sind jetzt fast 10 jahre ein paar.


 

Das funktioniert bei meinen nur zuhause..draussen kucken sie mich dann lieber ned an,man kann dann ja ned machen was man will...grins..und deshalb bleiben sie anne Leine..selber Schuld|supergri


----------



## maxe-hh (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



claudi007 schrieb:


> ... ja ned machen was man will...grins..und deshalb bleiben sie anne Leine..selber Schuld|supergri



Sorry, da weiss ich echt nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll#c


----------



## TropicOrange (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

und gestern wieder der gleiche Spaß wie am Karfreitag: 

Ich sitze 3 Stunden beim Angeln, freu mich über die Ruhe. Schon kommt ein Auto, Kofferraum wird geöffnet, Hund springt raus. Die Halter setzen sich seelenruhig ums Eck, trinken Kaffee und essen Kuchen, der Vierbeiner macht erstmal nen Satz ins Wasser und wird doch nicht...Tatsache, in meine Pose beißen. Die Pose natürlich hinüber. Auf mein lautes "Pfui" wird das Mistvieh von Herrchen und Frauchen zurück gerufen...naja, wenn auch spät aber immerhin...jetzt wird er schon an der Leine sein...schnell die Ruten ausm Wasser geholt und 50 Meter weiter gegangen um ein bisschen mit dem GuFi zu fischen.....kaum dreh ich mich um, steht der Hund wieder da und frisst genüsslich mein Feederfutter restlos weg.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Lerneffekt schnell einsetzt. Ob gegorener Mais und 3 Wochen abgelaufener Erdbeerjoghurt für Hunde wirklich zuträglich sind, glaub ich eher weniger. 
Is mir aber auch egal.


----------



## claudi007 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



claudi007 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert bei meinen nur zuhause..draussen kucken sie mich dann lieber ned an,man kann dann ja ned machen was man will...grins..und deshalb bleiben sie anne Leine..selber Schuld|supergri


 

kannst lachen,sollte ein spass sein.ich weis sehr wohl das in den seltensten fällen das tier was dazu kann.tut mir leid wenn ned jeder merkte das es ein spässle sein sollte.|kopfkrat


also langsam glaub ich an nix mehr..am samstag schön anne ruhr am angeln und sonne genießen..kam ein pärchen,beide strumpfvoll..und schickten ihr riesen vieh genau unter den angeln meines mannes zum saufen ins wasser.mein mann am meckern,da sein rodpod umgefallen ist, ich auch am schimpfen,aber ned laut oder ausfallend,nur genervt gefragt ob das jetzt hier sein muß,da doch die ruhr lang genug wäre und es andere stellen gibt wo ihr hund niemand stört..sie:und mein hund wird jetzt hier saufen bis er nix mehr will,schließlich ist das ned unser platz,sondern hier kann jeder machen was er will, und wenn ich meine schnauze ned halte bekomm ich eins auf die fresse von ihr...#c


----------



## Heringskiller89 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.

Ablenkung hin oder her, die Nerfen beim angeln.


----------



## bazawe (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

@Heringskiller89

langsam nervst Du, das ist ein Angel-und kein Hundehasserforum.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.



Du schreibst dummes Zeug. Merkst du das nicht?


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Nee, merkt er nicht, weil die Angst größer ist, als das Selbstvertrauen!


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.
> 
> Ablenkung hin oder her, die Nerfen beim angeln.


 

nach allen deinen merkwürdigen beiträgen und insbesondere deine "koseworten" für hunde im allgemeinen und dann der fragwürdigen behauptung von dir, du seist kein hundehasser, ist es vielleicht doch ratsam, mal mit einem fachmann über deine phobie zu sprechen#d#d#d


----------



## Zusser (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Leute, ihr glaubt dass Hunde ein Problem beim Angeln sind?
Dann fahrt mal Fahrrad, dann wisst ihr was für einen Spaß man mit Hunden haben kann!

Mit gut 45km/h den Feldweg runter, plötzlich kommt von links aus der Wiese ein Labrador auf mich zugeschossen - der Besitzer 100m entfernt. Da wird es einem schon anders.

Oder: Mit den Kindern beim Fahrradausflug, als ein großer Hund (Marke unbekannt) kläffend auf uns zurennt, er gehörte zum Bauernhof an dem wir grad vorbeigefahren waren. Gar nicht lustig. Vor allem, weil die Töle uns noch ein paar hundert Meter verfolgt hat.

Ich wohne neben einem Tierarzt. Radle dran vorbei, es war schon dämmrig, da sah ich, dass aus einem parkenden Auto gerade ein Hund ausgeladen wurde. Hunde haben Panik vorm Tierarzt, also den Hund im Auge behalten damit er mir nicht vors Rad rennt.
Den zweiten Hund hab ich darüber leider übersehen, er mich aber nicht. Schnapp, hing er an meinem Knöchel. Hose mit Loch, stechener Schmerz im Fuss.
Das schärfste war die Besitzerin. Guckt mich bitterböse an, fragt drohend: "Hat er sie bissen?" (Gemeint war ganz klar: "Hast du Arsc* meinen Bello erschreckt?")

Das klingt alles schlimmer als es ist, ich mag Hunde! 
Man sollte aber als Hundebesitzer auch sehen, dass man ein potentiell gefährliches Tier hat und entsprechen verantwortlich damit umgehen.

Btw: Als ich 3 Jahre alt war, hat mich der Schäferhund meiner Oma ums Haar umgebracht, ich hab noch heute zwei große Narben davon im Gesicht.
Als meine Eltern mir damals im Krankenhaus erzählten, man würde den Lux einschläfern, habe ich geweint und gebettelt, man soll ihn leben lassen, der könne doch auch nichts dafür. Später wurde er von einem Auto überfahren...

So sehe ich das heute noch, ein Hund ist ein Hund, die Instinkte (damals wohl Eifersucht) können unterdrückt, aber nicht sicher beseitigt werden. Verantwortlich ist immer der Besitzer...


----------



## claudi007 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

IcMan sollte aber als Hundebesitzer auch sehen, dass man ein potentiell gefährliches Tier hat und entsprechen verantwortlich damit umgehen.


So sehe ich das heute noch, ein Hund ist ein Hund, die Instinkte (damals wohl Eifersucht) können unterdrückt, aber nicht sicher beseitigt werden. Verantwortlich ist immer der Besitzer...


DANKE  |good: 

ganz genauso sehe ich das auch..und da ein hund ein hund ist und immer bleiben wird..sollte man nie die hand für seinen hund ins feuer legen.ich würde es nicht tun,obwohl meine 3 eigentlich lämmer sind,aber man weis nie..und vorsicht ist genauso wichtig wie die gegenseitige rücksichtnachme.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.
> 
> Ablenkung hin oder her, die Nerfen beim angeln.


 
Das Wort "gilt" schreibt man mit "t" - "nerven" schreibt man mit "v" - deine Texte nerven sowohl inhaltlich, als auch von ihrem intellektuellen Gehalt und ihrer sehr kreativen Rechtschreibung her.....!

Zum Thema Hunde habe ich schon vorher alles gesagt und das Geheimnis liegt wohl in gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.

Klar gibt es dumme Hundehalter - aber es soll ja auch dumme Angler geben.....munkelt man......#h


Ernie


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das Wort "gilt" schreibt man mit "t" - "nerven" schreibt man mit "v" - deine Texte nerven sowohl inhaltlich, als auch von ihrem intellektuellen Gehalt und ihrer sehr kreativen Rechtschreibung her.....!
> 
> Zum Thema Hunde habe ich schon vorher alles gesagt und das Geheimnis liegt wohl in gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme.
> 
> ...



rechtschreibschwächen lassen mich kalt, ab denkschwächen.......#d#d#d#d


manche poster erwecken hier den eindruck, sie seien bei jedem angeln bösen hunden "augeliefert", von denen sie in einem unerträglichen maße belästigt oder gar bedroht werden. wo angeln die eingentlich? im gartenteich einer hundeschule?

wenn ich beispielsweise am hundestrand der ostsee angel, sind hunde - und da laufen 'ne menge 'rum -, die an meinen wattis schnuppern (fressen tun sie sowas nicht) die absolute ausnahme.
und über diese "tragischen zwischenfälle" komme ich weg....


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> aber es soll ja auch dumme Angler geben.....munkelt man......#h



Ernie! Wirst du wohl ... :q

Du weist doch, wie das ist: wir Hundehalter sind perse an allem Schuld. Und je größer der Hund, desto größer die Schuld.

Meine beiden Hunde sind ja auch pauschal für jeden einzelnen Kackhaufen hier in der näheren Umgebung verantwortlich. Ob ich nun mit Tüte ausgestattet losziehe oder nicht - meine Kampfhunde sind die einzigen, die hier in die Büsche kacken. Und natürlich auch auf jeden einzelnen Grünstreifen vor dem Gartenzaun.

Und zwar täglich! Mehrmals! Kiloweise!

Aber: es geht auch anders.

Ich bin letztens mit unserem Dicken mal ne Runde um den Falkenhagener See gedackelt. Angeleint, wohlgemerkt (ist ohnehin Pflicht dort). Da sitzt in einer Schilfbucht ein Karpfenangler und wir kommen ins Gespräch.

Den Dicken hatte ich kurz genommen, damit er eben nicht irgendwo reintrampelt (Bulldogs sind Trampel - und das ausgesprochen leidenschaftlich *gg*).

Nach 5 Minuten guckt mich der Typ ganz ernst an und sagt: Alter, lass doch mal den Hund von der Leine. Der braucht auch seine Bewegung ...

5 Mark in die Kasse für den dummen Gesichtsausdruck, sag ich da nur :q


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ja, es könnte alles so einfach sein, wenn BEIDE Fraktionen mal etwas rücksichtsvoller miteinander umgehen würden.

Ich habe IMMER die Verantwortung für meinen Hund, ob angeleint oder ohne Leine - diese Verantwortung nehme ich auch ernst.

Es gibt Leute, die haben Angst vor Hunden, oder mögen diese einfach nicht - das habe ich als Halter so zu respektieren.

Dort wo Leinenpflicht herrscht ist mein Hund schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen an der Leine - aber auch dort, wo keine Leinenpflicht herrscht, habe ich ihn immer im Auge.

Allerdings rege ich mich oft und auch sehr leicht auf, wenn z.B. auf den wenigen ausgewiesenen Freilaufflächen hier im Kölner Stadtgebiet irgendwelche Leute ankommen und mich direkt anmaulen, weil mein Hund freiläuft....da werd´ ich dann böse, weil es nur sehr sehr wenige offizielle Freilaufflächen gibt und dort halt der Hund erstmal Vorrechte hat.

Die Leute können und müssen sich da ebenfalls mal schlau machen - und wer auf einer ausgewiesenen Hundefreilauffläche sitzt und angelt, oder spazierengeht, der ist nicht wirklich helle, wenn er Probleme mit Hunden hat...!

Aber sorry, wer auf einer ausgewiesenen Hundefreilauffläche zum Grillen oder Angeln  geht, der muß schon ein wenig behämmert sein - sollten die Leute unwissend sein, so kläre ich sie freundlich auf, dass sie auf einer Hundewiese grillen/angeln - wer es dann aber noch nicht versteht, der kann mich echt mal gern haben - irgendwo hören auch mein Verständnis und meine Rücksichtnahme mal auf....!

In der Regel klappt es aber ganz gut, wenn man etwas Rücksicht nimmt.

E.


----------



## Norbi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Zitat:
Zitat von Heringskiller89 Beitrag anzeigen
Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.

Ablenkung hin oder her, die Nerfen beim angeln.


Und was ist mit Leinenbefreiung??
sach mal nerven Dich die Fische nicht beim angeln??


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Den Dicken hatte ich kurz genommen, damit er eben nicht irgendwo reintrampelt (Bulldogs sind Trampel - und das ausgesprochen leidenschaftlich *gg*).



Das ist fies. 

Es ist doch ein klares Zeichen von Intelligenz wenn der Hund begreift, dass die kürzeste Verbindung zwischen zwei Punkten ein Grade ist. |supergri|supergri


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Heringskiller89 Beitrag anzeigen
> Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und so gehört sich das auch.
> 
> ...


 
|muahah:wahrscheinlich nur die, die nicht angeleint sind.. oder bedrohlich wirken oder ins wasser pullern


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Die leinenpflicht gild für alle mit hund und *so gehört sich das auch*.
> 
> Ablenkung hin oder her, die Nerfen beim angeln.


 

und was sich gehört, entscheiden nicht du oder ich oder fritz oder heinz sondern für uns alle die gesetzgeber oder herausgeber von verordnungen. und nun noch einmal zum mitschreiben, für einen te-eröffner, der offensichtlich die beiträge in "seinem" trööt nicht liest. es gibt in deutschland keine *generelle *anleinpflicht!!!!!


----------



## joosi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Hallo ,
ich als Angler und Hundesportler rege mich Regel mäßig über die Hundehalter
auf die ihre Fifi´s frei laufen lassen . Meistens ist es ja so erst kommt der Hund und 5 min später die Besitzer und wenn sie doch in der nähe sind Hören die 
Fifi´s nicht mal . Es gibt für mich nichts schlimmeres als Hunde die nicht im Appell stehen ob klein oder groß 
Gruß André


----------



## Heringskiller89 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

ja genau sowas mein ich, wenn die an der seite gehen und keinen andren stören und aufs Wort hören ist das alles gut, (hats aber nicht)

Auch wenn das alle hundebesitzer das anders sehen die gehören an die leine und gut.

Aufpassen und an die leine und schon heben alle ihre Ruhe.


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> ja genau sowas mein ich, wenn die an der seite gehen und keinen andren stören und aufs Wort hören ist das alles gut, (hats aber nicht)
> 
> Auch wenn das alle hundebesitzer das anders sehen die gehören an die leine und gut.
> 
> Aufpassen und an die leine und schon heben alle ihre Ruhe.



Hugh... der Chefparanoiker hat gesprochen!


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Lustiges Thema mit zum Teil beinahe epischen Ergüssen über Hunde im Allgemeinen und die Führung an der Leine im Besonderen.
Besonders der TE- Ersteller glänzt mit seinen Ergüssen (für die Rechtschreibschwäche kann er nichts). Herr Killer sollte sich mal fragen, ob es für ihn nicht besser wäre in einem sterilen Raum zu sitzen, denn die unverschämt freifliegenden Stechmücken und Bienen werden ihn doch sicher genauso stören wie die gemeinen freischwimmenden Fische, wenn Selbige doch alle schon an der Leine wären könnte er vielleicht auch mal einen rausziehen und könnte so sein "Megahammmersuperduperhardcoreextremmörderkillermesser" auch mal zum Einsatz bringen. 

Sicher kann es manchmal störend sein wenn einem ein Hund beim Angeln zu nahe kommt. Es gibt auch Menschen, die panische Angst vor Hunden haben oder eine Tierhaarallergie, da muss man als Hundehalter drann denken und Rücksicht nehmen, aber hier einfach nur irgendeinen Schmarrn zu schreiben und hier eine eigentlich wiedermal sinnlose Diskussion (wie C&R,C&D,C&C,C&A und wie sie alle heißen) vom Zaun zu brechen..... 
Naja wer es braucht.

Mich stört ein Hund nicht, eher stören die menschlichen Begleiter. Mein Hund läuft so gut wie immer frei rum, folgt aber dafür aufs Wort bzw. den Pfiff. Der dreht hier im Dorf sogar unerhörter Weise ab und zu alleine seine Runde und besucht die Kinder in der Nachbarschaft um mit denen zu spielen und die freuen sich auch noch tierisch drüber, manche sogar so sehr, dass sie nach der Schule vorbeikommen und fragen ob sie den Hund mitnehmen dürfen um mit ihm zu spielen. Wahnsinn, wahnsinn, wahnsinn.

Über Probleme mit mitten auf dem Berg freilaufenden Hunden, wo man weit und breit keinen Besitzer sieht oder hört und der dann auch noch Wild hetzt rede ich jetzt nicht, denn sonst bringe ich den TE-Ersteller vielleicht noch auf dumme Gedanken.....
Obwohl dafür müsste er erst den Jagdschein machen und dann die Prüfung zum Jagdaufseher und da könnte es sein, dass er die Überprüfung der charakterlichen Eignung nicht besteht, zumindest wenn er sich gegenüber den Beamten in ähnlicher Weise äußert wie hier.

(Warhinweis: Dieser Beitrag enthält jede Menge Ironie und Sarkasmus und sollte von Fischkillern nicht gelesen werden!!)

Ich habe fertig:vik:


----------



## wusel345 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich war gestern Abend 5 Stdn. fischen. Dabei habe ich 2 Hunde gestreichelt und mit deren Besitzern/Besitzerinnen kurze, aber interessante Gespräche geführt. 

Zitatauszug von *Heringskiller89*

Auch wenn das alle hundebesitzer das anders sehen die gehören an die leine und gut.

Weder die Hunde noch deren menschliche Begleiter/innen waren angeleint.  

Was mich aber nun wundert: die Hunde gingen weder an meine Köder (Boilies, Mais, Frolic) noch wühlten sie in meinen Angelsachen herum. Klar haben sie den Duft der Köder in ihren Nasen gehabt und nach Rücksprache mit der menschlichen Begleitung haben sie dann auch jeweils 2 Frolic bekommen. Ich denke mir, so macht man sich tierische Freunde und die sind auch viel Wert. 

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Oberlandler (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend 5 Stdn. fischen. Dabei habe ich 2 Hunde gestreichelt und mit deren Besitzern/Besitzerinnen kurze, aber interessante Gespräche geführt.
> 
> Zitatauszug von *Heringskiller89*
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## TheFisherking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Sowas liest man als Hundebesitzer doch gerne ;-)

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn Besitzer größerer Hunde unabhängig von Angelsee oder Stadtpark ihre Hunde öfter mal an die Leine nehmen würden. Auch, um kleineren Hunden und Kindern etwas weniger Schrecken einzujagen. 
Als Hundebesitzer hast Du  - wie Du es drehst und wendest - eine Verantwortung für alles, was Dein Hund macht bzw. von ihm ausgeht. Und wenn nur ein Kind vor Angst weint, ist mir das schon unangenehmt.
Gut, wenn man nen Weimaraner (Jagdhund) hat, der eh etwas frecher und neugieriger ist, passt man halt mehr auf, sag ich mal...


----------



## Mac69 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Holla was fürn Thema.....

mal meinen Senf dazugebe:

ich habe seit 42 Jahre Hunde -sowohl Jagd wie auch Schutzhunde(Schäfer)-heute nen kleinen Terriermix.
Die meiste Zeit haben sie mit mir am Wasser verbracht.
Es gab wenig bis gar keine Probleme -alle Hunde waren ausgebildet und gut erzogen.
Klar nervt es wenn man in der pampas sitzt und nen Hund springt neben einem in Bach -aber wie schon gesagt wir haben kein Alleinnutzungsrecht-Leben und leben lassen !!
Da ich auch so mit nem Hund oft unterwegs bin kenne ich natürlich die Problematik mit manchen Hunden bzw. ihren Besitzern.Man sollte sich aber auch mal vor Augen führen was das für nicht Hundebesitzer bedeutet wenn ein grosser Hund angerannt kommt womöglich noch bellend........am besten wenn noch Kinder dabei sind .......
Das das für die kein Spass ist sollte jedem klar sein.
Manche Hundebesitzer lernen es einfach nicht....und dann gibt es mächtig Stress.
es wurde ne Menge Stuss zu dem Thema geschrieben -aber eins ist auch definitiv klar -zumindestens für mich als Hundebesitzer: 
Die Unversehrtheit eines Menschen geht über die des Tieres hinaus.
Das mit dem angesprochenden Messer etc. ist natürlich völliger Schwachsinn.....
Ebenfalls Schwachsinn ist der Beitrag von wegen Tierartzkosten wegen Notwehr (finde das eh ein überflüssiges Thema in der Form).
NATÜRLICH hat jeder Mensch das Recht sich gegen einen AGGRESSIVEN Hund zu wehren -wer etwas anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung oder sollte sich mal mit dem Recht bzw. Rechtsprechung befassen.
Nicht falsch verstehen -das legitimiert nicht dazu Hunde zu schlagen abzuistechen etc. ich rede von nem Notfall!!!
warum ich mich zu dem Thema so äussere?
Kurze Geschichten:
hatte keinen Hund dabei
Aasee Münster-grosser See-Innenstadtnähe -viere Hunde-sassen zu zweit-ich war gerade am auswerfen -kam nen wütender Rottimix an (ich mag Rottis)der hat sich wohl erschrocken wegen nem Bissanzeiger-er sprang mir ohne Vorwarnung ins Kreuz -ich fiel hin-und er klappte den Kiefer aus....Kumpel hat ihm mehrfach den Bankstick übern Schädel gezogen und ihn derbe verletzt. Der Besitzer kam -grosses Tara-Polente kam-volles Programm -Besitzer-er wollte die Tierarztkosten von meinem Kumpel wieder haben (ca. 800 euro+Zuchtausfall )-Anwalt etc. lange Rede kurzer sinn ....der Hundebesitzerer ist natürlich auf allen  Kosten sitzengeblieben-rechtlich wird ein Hund als Sache beurteilt.
2. Fall:
ich mit Frau und 2 Jähriger Tochter im Kinderwagen aufm Weihnachtsmarkt-freilaufender Mischling-springt bellend in den Kinderwagen-ich habe den Hund gepackt und mit der Faust durchgelassen-grosses Tara-Hundebesitzerin beschimpfte mich als Tierquäler etc. -Polizeistreife kam-sie Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei-ich Gegenanzeige -was draus wurde...nix-ich habe die anzeige zurückgezogen weil mir meine Zeit zu schade für sowas ist-sie hat 250 Euro Geldstrafe zahlen müssen (öffentliches Interesse)hat sich das Ordnungsamt drum gekümmert.

und bevor jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt:
Ich mag Hunde,ich mag Rottis dennoch würde ich persönlich mich gegen jeden aggressiven- bissigen Hund mit allen mir zu Verfügung stehenden Mitteln wehren.und das völlig legitim.
Das Problem sind nicht die Hunde sondern oft die Besitzer.
Ein wenig Rücksicht auf beiden Seiten und das Miteinander gestaltet sich viel leichter.

Leben und leben lassen

In diesem Sinne 
Mac ein Hundefreund und Halter ;-)


Fundstück:
Kann man ohne Hunde leben?-Ja-aber was ist das für ein Leben........


----------



## Jose (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Mac69 schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man ohne Hunde leben?-Ja-aber was ist das für ein Leben........



ganz sicher kein hundeleben


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ist echt ätzend, vor allem wenn man ne Hundeallergie hat und die viecher einen anspringen wollen.
Ich schrei dann immer schön laut aus mit meiner schönen sanften stimme klappt das auch gut 

Aber freilaufende hunde sind überall eine Plage, letztens zur arbeit gefahren hund rennt frei übern weg links rechts links rechts die besitzer sehn mich hund läuft auf eine seite ich  denke die haben ihm ein signal gegeben das er frei macht nix da rennt genau in dem moment in dem ich vorbei fahr vors rad ich brems Flieg voll übers rad schrei zu den besitzern Hunde gehören an die Leine die : Fahrradfahrer sollten absteigen.
Und die laufen einfach weiter . Beim nächsten mals setzts ne Anzeige!|gr:

Aber egal ob irgendwo auf dem Feld oder beim Angeln die Hundebesitzer fühlen sich im recht und sehen es nicht ein etwas am verhalten zu ändern.#q

Ich hatte (trotz allergie) auch einen hund und habe ihn Frei laufen lassen selbstverständlich, aber wenn jemand zum beispiel ein Radfahrer vorbei gefahren ist habe ich ihn bis der Fahrer weg war oder auch anderer Hund an die Leine genommen.

Ich verstehe nicht wieso andere Leute nicht fähig sind.#c
Im schlimmsten Fall kriegen die Hunde die nichts dafür können dann das Pfefferspray ab und nicht wie verdient die besitzer#q

Irgendwann kommts nach dazu das jemand gerade seine Kunstköder wechselt n hund angerannt kommt nicht angeleint und in der Box rumschnüffelt und sich irgendwie verletzt.
Wer ist dann wohl der schuldige?:r

Soviel von mir dazu hoffe das bessert sich in nächster Zeit mal sonst werde ich demnächst viele viele unangenehme gespräche mit den Haltern führen.
Grüße


----------



## Heringskiller89 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Ich saß heut seit langen mal wieder an der elbe und es ist wies immer ist Ich saß nicht´mal ne halbe stunde da kam der erste hund an wie immer Ohne leine und halter.

Gehört hat der nicht sodas es ewig gedauert hat bis er ihn wieder an der Leine hatte.

eine Stunde Später Kam der selbe hund wieder an und rent mir zwischen den ruten rum, ich find das echt das letzte. 

Der hund war da aber der besizer nicht. Als ich ihm gesagt hab das das einfach rücksichtslos und arogant ist hat er mich blöde voll gemacht und ist gegang. 

Ich würd ja nichts sagen wenn die Hunde Hören würden, aber naja was solls.

Also wiedermal bewiesen Hundebesitzer sind Rücksichtslos, Arogant und uneinsichtig.

Ich meins ja auch nicht schlecht wie gesagt ich bin kein hundehasser aber ich hab meistens fertig montierte Fischel oder Frolik für Karpfen da und die haben gut scharfe Hacken dran und eben meistens nicht nur einen.
Die Tierarztrechnung fürs Drilling rausholen wird nicht billig.

Nagut nicht alles war heut auch einer da der hat mich aus 50m entfernung gesehen und ist mit hund an der leine wieter gegang.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Er schon wieder...


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

aus welcher sicht auch immer. perfekt wird es nie. ich anger. ich hundbesitzer. ich erlebe also beides. und nix funktioniert. aber wie sind menschen ? wir tollen oberprimaden. da gibt es doch auch klauer, mörder, vergewaltiger oder die, die nur hunger haben oder nur schnüffeln wollen. hatte die nicht auch erziehung oder gar ausbildung. jeder mensch ist nun mal anders. ich denke hunde auch. wie auch immer, in jedem fall ist der besitzer verantwortlich.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Also wiedermal bewiesen Hundebesitzer sind Rücksichtslos, Arogant und uneinsichtig.



Und Angler sind Tierquäler und Mörder.

Denk mal drüber nach :g


----------



## Flossenjäger (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Habt ihr alle spannende Geschichten...

Ich bin Angler.... Tiermörder
Ich bin Mountainbiker....machen die wälder kaputt
Ich bin Geländewagenfahrer...siehe oben, nur schlimmer
Ich bin Jogger...Rüpel auf Waldwegen
Ich bin Autofahrer...Umweltverpester Co2Killer
Ich bin Hundehalter...Angler, Jogger, Radfahrer, Spaziergängergefährder
Ich bin Spaziergänger/Tourist...Anglernerver
Demnächst bin ich Vater...potenzieller Amokläuferranzieher
Ich bin Privatversichert...
Ich bin Brillenträger...
Ich bin Selbstständig...
Ich bin Sitzpinkler...

Ich kann das geflame gegeneinander nicht mehr lesen bzw. hören. Seid doch einfach entspannt, geniesst euer kurzes leben und gebt den anderen die möglichkeit gleiches zu tuen.

Jeder hat hier zum Glück das recht sich frei zu entfalten, warum beschränken sich dann einige darauf den anderen das zu neiden...

Bin grad neu im Forum und suche eigentlich Leute in Berlin zum angeln und zum Erfahrungsaustausch, aber wenn ihr alle so aggro seid...

Gruß

Brian:vik:


----------



## JürgenW (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Zum Teil kann ich Heringskiller89 (Sorry weis deinen Vornahmen nicht) verstehen mit den Hunden.
Selber besitze ich auch ein Hund und gehe gerne mit den 
auch Angeln. Da kommt es auch schon mal vor mit freilaufenden Hunden das es dann ein riesen Terror gibt nur weil meiner mit ein Erdanker festgemacht wird.Er hat von Natur aus ein Jagttrieb.
Das war mir einmal ganz Peinlich als wir einen Forellenteich
besucht hatten und ein anderer Angler eine sicher gelandet hatte,da zappelte die auf der Wiese und ehe ich mich versah
zog er plötlich an der Leine an und Rest könnt ihr euch denken:q
Werde mal ein Foto reinstellen wie wir beide Angeln gehen#h
Ich habe nichts gegen freilaufende Hunde nur sollen die dann auch sofort abrufbar sein


----------



## reno ateportas (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

HI 
Ich hatte bis jetzt drei Fälle wo mir Hunde so richtig auf die Nerven gegangen sind . Einmal wurde ich von einem Pitbull unageleint und ohne Maulkorb verfolgt! Ich höre hinter mir Max zurück denke das ist ein Dackel drehe mich um und sehe mich mit einem zum Glück friedlichen Pitbull konfrontiert. Beim nächsten mal hat ein dusseliger Typ seine Hunde dierekt neben uns ins Wasser getrieben. Danach kam noch ein Vieh und hat den Mais gefressen. Das schlimmste war als ein Paar sein vier schlecht erzogenen Tölen durch unserere Schnüre gejagt hat und dann zu uns meinte das wir einfach in den Wald gehen sollten. Die hatten noch nicht einmal Leinen. Im Naturschutzgebiet muss dazu gesagt werden! Ich hab ja nichts gegen Hunde aber manche Leute quälen ihre Hunde indem sie sie schlecht erziehen und sie nicht anleihnen das geht zu weit ! 
Ich mag Hunde wirklich aber was manche diesen Tollen Geschöpfen antuen geht echt zu weit!


----------



## Catalano (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Moin,

ich selbst bin seit langem Hundebesitzer, komme aber mit den Methoden der meisten anderen Hundehaltern nicht zu recht.

Für meinen Teil gehören Hunde grundsätzlich an die leine, immer und überall. 

Wenn man den Hund ableint, dann nur unter absoluter Berücksichtigung der Umgebung und des Gehorsams des Hundes.

Das heißt im Klartext: Hunde werden bei mir nur unter den geeigneten Bedingungen abgeleint. Dafür habe ich spezielle Gebiete, wohin ich fahre.

An öffentlichen Seen gibt es kein Laufen ohne Leine.

Und ich bin stink sauer über Hundehalter, die ihre Pflicht als Hundeführer nicht dementsprechend ernst nehmen.


----------



## Heringskiller89 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Catalano schrieb:


> Für meinen Teil gehören Hunde grundsätzlich an die leine, immer und überall.
> 
> Wenn man den Hund ableint, dann nur unter absoluter Berücksichtigung der Umgebung und des Gehorsams des Hundes.
> 
> ...


 

Moin na endlich mal einer der mich versteht.
Und endlich mal ein Hundebesitzer mit gesunden menschenverstand und Pflichtgefühl.

So Müssten alle sein.

Danke
Mfg Peter:m


----------



## Catalano (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



> Moin na endlich mal einer der mich versteht.
> Und endlich mal ein Hundebesitzer mit gesunden menschenverstand und Pflichtgefühl.
> 
> So Müssten alle sein.



Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, mit wie vielen anderen Hundehalter ich an einander rassel.

Es sollte ein handfestes Leinengesetz eingebracht werden, was in indirekter Form eigentlich schon vorliegt.


----------



## Norbi (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Catalano schrieb:


> Man kann sich gar nicht vorstellen, mit wie vielen anderen Hundehalter ich an einander rassel.
> 
> Es sollte ein handfestes Leinengesetz eingebracht werden, was in indirekter Form eigentlich schon vorliegt.



Und das nenne ich Tiere quälen|krach:


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Norbi schrieb:


> Und das nenne ich Tiere quälen|krach:


 

Wenn angeleinte Hunde gequält werden, was sind dann Rinder, Schweine, Hühner im Stall? Oder gar Fische in Zuchtbecken? #t

Die Hunde, die ich bis jetzt an der Leine gesehen habe, machten auf mich allesamt absolut keinen gequälten Eindruck. 

Falls man das doch so empfindet, dann sollte man auch so konsequent sein und gänzlich von der Anschaffung eines Hundes absehen. Denn die Zeit, die ein Hund beschäftigungslos im Haus oder gar im Zwinger oder der Hundehütte rumhängt, ist sicher quälender für das Tier, als das durch die Leine etwas eingeschränkte Spazierengehen.


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

....nur mal so vor mich hingesponnen...:


Es würde mich ja ganz ehrlich interessieren, wie es um die Toleranz der Tier- und Hundefreunde hier im Thread bestellt wäre, wenn ich mir nen Elefanten kaufe und damit (natürlich nicht angeleint, wär ja Tierquälerei) an den heimischen Baggerseen spazieren gehe. 
Natürlich tobt der kleine Racker (den ich Tröööti nennen werde...alternative Namensvorschläge sind gern willkommen) auch mal zwischen den Ruten der anwesenden und Entspannung suchenden Angler rum und erleichtert sich auf dem ein oder anderen Kescher der Petrijünger. Trocknet ja...auch wenn 5 Liter elefantöser Morgenurin sicher etwas länger brauchen könnten, bis die Sonne sie weggedunstet hat.....


........."Der will bloß spielen....oh Tröööti....hörst du auf, auf dem Angler rumzutrampeln...Tröööti.....pfui, aus!" 

...Mensch, der hört aber schlecht heute...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Wir sollten froh sein in Deutschland zu leben.

Würden wir z.B. in Afrika, Australien, Kanada oder Alaska leben und angeln, wären wir froh am Wasser nur unangeleinten Hunden zu begegnen.|rolleyes


Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, bin auch der Meinung dass Hunde nur dort freilaufen, wo keine anderen Hunde oder Menschen sind oder unvermittelt auftauchen können. 

Man muß aber in aller Regel auch kein lebensbedrohendes Drama draus machen.


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Typisch deutsch eben. Egoismus pur. Wie ich vor Wochen schon schrieb Rücksichnahme von beiden Seiten und alles würde wunderbar klappen. Aber wir brauchen Gesetze die das für uns regeln :m prima, haben wir ja nicht genügend von.
Übrigens gibt es ein Gesetz zur Leinenpflicht.
Hat man einen Hundeführerschein absolviert darf der HUnd ausser an ausgeschilderten Plätzen überall frei laufen. 
Das tut meine Hündin auch. Zum Glück stoße ich überwiegend auf Leute die es schön finden einen so lebensfrohen Hund toben zu sehen. Allerdings lasse ich meinen Hund auch nicht zu anderen Leuten laufen, an Strassen ist sie grundsätzlich angeleint, in der nähe von Kindern ect.
Wie gesgat Rücksichtnahme ist das Zauberwort. Und ob es jemanden stört oder nicht, tja so ist es eben im Leben. Den einen störts den anderen nicht. 

Alleine sich über so ein S****** wie freilaufende HUnde aufzuregen zeigt ja schon das, dass eigene Leben nicht allzu interessant zu sein scheint.
Kleiner Tipp, so ein HUnd versüsst einen schon das Leben und man lenkt seine Aufmerksamkeit wieder auf die Wichtigen bzw. schönen Dinge im Leben.


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> Alleine sich über so ein S****** wie freilaufende HUnde aufzuregen zeigt ja schon das, dass eigene Leben nicht allzu interessant zu sein scheint.
> Kleiner Tipp, so ein HUnd versüsst einen schon das Leben und man lenkt seine Aufmerksamkeit wieder auf die Wichtigen bzw. schönen Dinge im Leben.


 
Wenn mir ein nicht angeleinter Hund beim Sonntagsspaziergang am Hosenbein hochspringt und dadurch die Hose vollsifft, sodass ich sie in die Reinigung geben muss, oder meine Ruten vom Pod wirft, ist das für mich ein finanzieller Schaden bzw. sehr ärgerlich und mit Verlaub kein Sch****!

Bedank dich bei den unfähigen und rücksichtslosen Hundehaltern. Wegen denen muss es nämlich entsprechende Gesetze geben und nicht wegen Leuten, die sich von freilaufenden Hunden gestört fühlen. So ist das in einer Gesellschaft: Würden sich alle respektvoll und rücksichtsvoll ihren Mitmenschen gegenüber verhalten, bräuchte es keinerlei Gesetze und Regularien. Im Straßenverkehr isses doch nichts anders...

Und wenn du hier schon so großspurig Tipps verteilst: Ich lass mir mein Leben eher von lieben Menschen versüßen. Zum Beispiel von meiner Freundin. Es gibt nix besseres, als gemeinsam mit ihr selbstgefangenen Fisch zuzubereiten und von nem leckeren Wein flankiert zu essen. 
Naja stimmt, mir fällt noch was ein, was mit ihr noch mehr Spaß macht, aber die Ausführungen spar ich mir jetzt...würde auch zu weit vom Thema abschweifen.


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Hund und Fereundin schliessen sich nicht gegenseitig aus 
Hab auch beides und was ich mit der einen mache möchte ich mit der anderen nicht |supergri
Stell dir ma vor ich werf nen Ball und meine Frau läuft da wie bescheuert hinterher, ne, ne das sieht doch blöd in der Öffentlichkeit aus 

Klar gibt es rücksichtslose Hundehalter. Nervt mich auch wenn da beispielsweise nen pöbelnder 5kg Hnd auf meine 50kg Dame zugerannt kommt. Wenn meine beissen würde wer wäre da der dumme. Oder so nette Menschen die ihren Hund als waffe benutzen. Idioten gibt es überall. Aber zu sagen alle Hunde müssen an die Leine weil ich mich beim angeln gestört fühle is doch echt super egoistisch. Genau so nen Schwachsinn wie rasselisten ect.
Lieber sowas wie den Hundeführerschein festigen, als Pflicht Vorbereitungskurse sowie die Pflicht zur Hundeschule.
Würde auch neue berufliche Perspektiven schaffen.
Für jeden S****** braucht man doch  irgendwelche ausbildungen ect. wieso nicht hier.
Aber alle Menschen und Tiere über einen Kamm zu scheren ist doch arg billig. Die meisten Hundehalter sind doch sehr daran interessiert anderen Leuten nicht auf den Wecker zu fallen da sie die Zeit mit ihren Hund ruhig und zum Ausgleich des Alltags nutzen wollen.


----------



## TropicOrange (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Kommt mir bekannt vor, dass sich so Gartenzwerge mit knappen 1,60 meinen, sich gegen mich (fast 2 Meter) aufpusten zu müssen. Naja, Menschen sind auch nur Tiere...die Herren von Nickelback haben da vor Jahren n gutes Lied rausgebracht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWY-9MCqaLQ



Das Problem an Gesetzen, gerade auf kommunaler Ebene, ist, dass sie sich rentieren müssen. Wenn du erst nen riesen Verwaltungsakt mit der Differenzierung zwischen verschiedenen Hundehaltern startest und hinterher keine Einnahmen in Form von Verwarn- oder Bußgeldern einnehmen kannst, isses schnell essig. 

Nochmal zum Beispiel Straßenverkehr: Tempolimits gelten für den Porsche GT3 RS mit 34 Metern Bremsweg aus 100 km/h genauso wie für nen Fiat Seicento, der aus der gleichen Geschwindigkeit erst 10-15 Meter später zum Stehen kommt.
Gesetze leben eben über ihre universelle Anwendbarkeit auf JEDEN und nicht die ständige Unterscheidung und individuelle Auslegung, auch wenns sicher nicht immer angebracht ist.


----------



## maxe-hh (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Jo, eben. Da muss man sich doch dann aber fragen welches  Gesetz denn nu sinnvoller ist. 
Lege ich das Tempolimit nun nach dem Bremsweg des Fiat, des Porsches oder lege ich es in der Mitte an.

Alle Hunde der Leine zu verdonnern ist nicht der richtige Weg. Zu sagen alle können machen was sie wollen auch nicht. Der Hundeführerschein ist schon ne gute Sache. 
Den kann man nicht mal eben im Handumdrehen absolvieren.
Man muss da eine neue Sparte schaffen. Hundetrainer z.B. als anerkannten Beruf ernennen. Mit einhaltlicher Ausbildung. Noch darf sich ja jeder Spacko so nennen. Genau wie Tierpsychologe...wenn ich das Wort schon höre wird mir schlecht^^
Eins ist jedenfalls klar. Ohne Rücksicht nützen die besten Gesetze nix. Die muss aber von beiden Seiten aus kommen und man darf nicht verlangen das nur die Eine die Einsicht haben muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> Ohne Rücksicht nützen die besten Gesetze nix.



Das Gesetze die Rücksicht fördern, ist eine Mär. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Ich red jetzt nicht über Gesetze, die für eine Gesellschaft existentiell sind, sondern über solche, die die kleinen Dinge des Lebens regeln sollen.

Ist ein Gesetz da, wird das bis an die Grenzen der Belastbarkeit ausgenutzt. Und zwar in beide Richtungen. Erlaubtes wird bis zur Neige ausgeschöpft, man "darf" das ja. Auf der anderen Seite wird gelauert, ob jemand auch nur die Fußspitze über die Gesetzesgrenze schiebt. 
In der Grauzone, die fast jedes Gesetz hat, tummeln sich Juristen und Politiker.

So wird die Oma, die Ihren hamstergroßen Yorki im Gebiet mit Leinenpflicht unangeleint neben sich herlaufen lässt genauso abgemahnt, wie der Typ mit dem Neufundländer.
Der Lude erklärt seinen völlig verzogenen und bissig gemachten Ambull zum Boxermischling und lässt den ohne Maulkorb durch die Stadt laufen, während der tölpelhafte und Lammfromme Staff von Familie Meier wie Hannibal Lector über die Straße laufen muss. 

Da rennt auf der Freilauffläche Dobermann-Rotti Mischling "Thor" ungehemmt durch die Gegend (Thor kennt als Kommando nur "Lauf" und "Komm, Leckerchen") und apportiert Pekinesen. 

Der Besitzer des Mops hat nun die Wahl, seine Fußhupe auf der Freilauffläche in den Status eines Kaninchens auf einer gemähten Wiese zu versetzen, über der die Bussarde kreisen. Oder eben an einen anderen Platz zu gehen, wo der Hund zwar nicht ohne Leine laufen darf, aber wenigstens nicht in permanenter Lebensgefahr ist. Und wird prompt angeschissen, weil auch ein Mops ja mal etwas Freiraum braucht. 

Solche Gesetze, wie die Listenhunde Maulkorb- oder Leinenzwang treffen überwiegend immer nur die falschen, weil sich Gesocks sowieso nicht daran hält.

Und dann setzt sich Herr "Ich bestehe auf mein Recht" genau da ans Wasser, wo täglich hunderte von Stadtmenschen die einzige Chance haben schnell mal im Grünen rumzulaufen und verzagt sich daran, dort nicht ungestört zu sein. 

" Früher", stelle ich als alter Sack immer wieder fest, war das alles viel entspannter. Und da frage ich mich ob das an zu wenig Gesetzen liegt, oder ob der Wust an Gesetzen und Verordnungen den Bürger haben verlernen lassen, was Toleranz, Rücksicht und Eigenverantwortung ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> " Früher", stelle *ich als alter Sack* immer wieder fest, war das alles viel entspannter. Und da frage ich mich ob das an zu wenig Gesetzen liegt, *oder ob der Wust an Gesetzen und Verordnungen den Bürger haben verlernen lassen, was Toleranz, Rücksicht und Eigenverantwortung ist.*



Auf Seite 4 steht da schon etwas zu, von einem anderen alten Sack::m:m:m




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach liegt das daran, dass es in Deutschland zuviele Gesetze gibt.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...



und



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man darf sich ungestraft nur in einem sehr eng bemessenen Spielraum frei bewegen. #t
> 
> Zu eng für manch Einen.
> Auswandern wäre eine Möglichkeit. Da stellt sich aber die nächste Frage:  Ist weglaufen besser als sich hier für mehr Spielraum stark zu machen?
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Schön, dass wir wieder mal einer Meinung sind, Professorchen.|supergri

Man kann das nicht oft genug schreiben. |rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

hääääääääää??


> verlernen lassen, was Toleranz, Rücksicht und Eigenverantwortung ist.


 Hast nen Platten?Schreibst Suaheli?? 
Komm hir ma nich solch Fremdwörtern!
Ellenbogen und dickes Fell - nur das zählt.


----------



## Hardyfan (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> " Früher", stelle ich als alter Sack immer wieder fest, war das alles viel entspannter. Und da frage ich mich ob das an zu wenig Gesetzen liegt, oder ob der Wust an Gesetzen und Verordnungen den Bürger haben verlernen lassen, was Toleranz, Rücksicht und Eigenverantwortung ist.


 
Gesetze sind - in der Regel - Reaktionen auf  bestimmte Verhaltensweisen oder Zustände, auf die ein Gesetzgeber reagiert. Ob zu recht oder nicht oder ob vernünftig oder nicht (Nachtangelverbot etc.) lasse ich mal offen.

Früher gab es Begriffe, die heute nicht mehr "mainstream" sind, Begriffe wie "das macht man nicht" oder "das gehört sich nicht".
Es gab auch Verhaltensweisen - z.B. Frauen die Türe aufhalten oder als Kind im Bus aufstehen und alten Menschen den Platz anbieten etc. - die heute nur noch eher selten anzutreffen sind.

Und so musste mir als jahrelangem Halter von Schäferhunden auch niemand erzählen. das im Stadtpark der Hund angeleint wurde, weil es eben auch Menschen gibt, die Angst vor Hunden haben oder die nicht mögen, wenn er an ihnen rumschnuppert.

Ich hab schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich bei einer kommunalen Behörde arbeite und 18 Jahre meines Berufslebens bei der örtlichen Ordnungsbehörde tätig war. 
Früher - so bis 1995 - kamen Beissvorfälle oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten so etwa 2 - 3 mal im Jahr vor.
Heute so etwa 2 mal im Monat.


----------



## reno ateportas (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf Seite 4 steht da schon etwas zu, von einem anderen alten Sack::m:m:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sehr gut wirklich sehr gut . Hab mal gelesen das die 10 Gebote um die 200-300 worte haben, wärend alleine die Verordnung über das Schornsteinfegerwesen in Deutschland schon alleine 2000 worte hat :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hunde an Seen und Flüssen*

Die meisten Hundehalter passen auf.
Für den Rest habe ich immer eine kleine Dose Pfefferspray dabei. Die hilft nicht nur gegen Hunde...
Petri


----------

